# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/13 - Small Matter Of Ladders and a Briefcase........Oh and The WWE Title Is There Somewhere



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Raw preview, June 13, 2016: Former Shield 'brothers' convene on 'The Ambrose Asylum'*



> Less than one week before they battle for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Money in the Bank, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins will appear on a must-see edition of Dean Ambrose's chaotic talk show, "The Ambrose Asylum." What can the WWE Universe expect when all three former Shield members assemble in the ring at the same time? WWE.com has some ideas.


*Will a Shield reunion prove disastrous?*












> Dean Ambrose seems to thrive in unpredictable scenarios, which is probably why the return of his talk show, “The Ambrose Asylum,” will bring together all three former members of The Shield when WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins appear as his guests.
> 
> The WWE Universe will no doubt delight in the fact that The Hounds of Justice will be assembled in the ring at the same time, but we somehow doubt the get-together is going to be anything but tense. Can The Lunatic Fringe keep the peace when “The Guy” and “The Man” come face-to-face six nights before their WWE World Heavyweight Title Match at WWE Money in the Bank? Will Ambrose join in on the mayhem if a brawl breaks out? After all, he never passes on an opportunity to deconstruct The Architect.


*Is The Prizefighter about to claim one of WWE’s greatest prizes?*












> It’ll be every man for himself in this year’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match, and perhaps no Superstar is better suited for the callous nature of this contest than Kevin Owens. On SmackDown, The Prizefighter turned against his own tag team partner, Alberto Del Rio, and still managed to pick up a victory over Cesaro & Sami Zayn. This wasn’t exactly the most surprising betrayal Owens has ever pulled off, but it did prove to three of his opponents — and likely Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho, who battled later that night — that he doesn’t need allies to walk away from WWE Money in the Bank with a guaranteed WWE World Heavyweight Championship opportunity at the time and place of his choosing. Will Owens keep that momentum going on Raw, six nights before what is already being hailed as the greatest Money in the Bank pay-per-view in history?


*Might tag team chaos erupt once again on Raw?*












> The tag team division continues to heat up as WWE Money in the Bank approaches and, thanks to a suggestion from Teddy Long, the event will play host to a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship. Live in Las Vegas, The New Day will defend their titles against Enzo Amore & Big Cass, The Vaudevillains, and Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson.
> 
> It’s anyone’s guess who will leave Sin City with tag team gold around their waist, but something tells us that the three challenging tandems — all of whom emerged on the main roster recently — are preparing to make their mark on The New Era, and make The New Day old news.


*Will Titus O’Neil show Rusev what Americans are truly made of?*












> In an exclusive interview with Michael Cole, Titus O’Neil learned that at WWE Money in the Bank, he’ll receive the ultimate Father’s Day gift in the form of a United States Championship Match against Rusev.
> 
> As O’Neil sets his sights on the star-spangled prize — which, if won, would be his first singles title victory in WWE — he’ll also get the opportunity to prove to The Super Athlete what Old Glory is all about. If Rusev starts belittling Americans on Raw, six nights before their one-on-one title clash, expect O’Neil to leave The Bulgarian Brute red, white and bruised.


*What does The Club have planned for John Cena before WWE Money in the Bank?*












> After The Club took The New Day’s Xavier Woods out of action during Raw’s six-man main event and used their numbers to their advantage, John Cena evened the odds and gave Luke Gallows an Attitude Adjustment for his troubles, while Karl Anderson ate a Big Ending from Big E.
> 
> Cena stood triumphant as Raw went off the air, but at WWE Money in the Bank, his one-on-one battle with AJ Styles will essentially be a 3-on-1 scenario as long as The Phenomenal One has Gallows & Anderson in his corner. Will The Club give Cena an early, painful preview of what he can expect next Sunday in Las Vegas?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 8/7 C, only on the award-winning WWE Network.



Aww, the Shield all telling stories together.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Titus took one for the team to get the message across for the other wrestlers to be more professional.. and was rewarded a US title shot for it smh.

Should have just put Rusev in the MITB ladder match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Waiting a Long Time to say this:
In before the fuckery!

... and out before the fuckery.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE better bring their A game against the NBA Finals.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Ambrose coming into it is interesting. Ambrose to win on Sunday and cash in after Seth wins leading to the Triple threat at summerslam?


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Wonder if they are bringing back Johnny Ace this week so Stephanie can eventually kick him out of the building like she done with Teddy or beat him up in the middle of the ring since she likes doing that too. Beating up men I mean. Unless she does it to Flair perfect way(in her eyes and whats best for business lol) to write him off T.V. for awhile


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth ain't winning at MITB. I would be very surprised. The AA segment looks the most interesting thing, the rest meh. I am presumign the Womens segment well be Dana and Charlotte squashing everyone. And PAige and co tweeting #IAmDone.

And it is pretty lame how they have put mor eeffort into building the MITB match, then the WWE titlematch. I mean if you were a casual, you prob would have no idea their was even a WWE title match. I mean isin't the WWE Title susposed to be the #1 prize of the company? Used to be. Let me guess their well be a MITB particpants tag match. Del Rio, Owens, Jericho v Ambrose, Zayn, and Cesaro. Zayn pins Del Rio. I should write for WWE .


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Will Titus O’Neil show Rusev what Americans are truly made of?"

This shit never ceases to piss me off. Every other 'foreign monster' type like Rusev inevitably gets faced with this fucking tired angle -- including Rusev himself countless times already. More often than not it proves very embarrassing for one, the other or both. Once again, is this the best idea those ********** in creative can come up with? Isn't it enough that he has the US title that anybody can just challenge him for? This is the exact kind of shit from these assholes that has totally turned me off from this product.



Shifde said:


> Wonder if they are bringing back Johnny Ace this week so Stephanie can eventually kick him out of the building like she done with Teddy or beat him up in the middle of the ring since she likes doing that too. Beating up men I mean. Unless she does it to Flair perfect way(in her eyes and whats best for business lol) to write him off T.V. for awhile


We need to have a weekly poll to guess who will be the next one to be dressed down by that twat.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

They probably will give Titus his Wrestlemania Zack Ryder like moment at Money in the Bank beat Rusev in an upset next night on Raw Titus loses the title and Rusev goes on psycho on his candy ass no more Titus for 5-6 months


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Im so disappointed i wont be watching this

Wait a minute, no im not


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am sick of the NBA so I will watch this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> "Will Titus O’Neil show Rusev what Americans are truly made of?"
> 
> This shit never ceases to piss me off. Every other 'foreign monster' type like Rusev inevitably gets faced with this fucking tired angle -- including Rusev himself countless times already. More often than not it proves very embarrassing for one, the other or both. Once again, is this the best idea those ********** in creative can come up with? Isn't it enough that he has the US title that anybody can just challenge him for? This is the exact kind of shit from these assholes that has totally turned me off from this product.


Especially now days when WWE needs to tap into more international markets and rely less on NA only.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am SUPER excited about the Ambrose Asylum segment. It's basically a Shield reunion :mark: First time all 3 of them have been in the same ring since last year.

Can't wait to see what Dean will say, and that Seth & Roman are actually on Raw this week :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, that's interesting. Kinda feel Ambrose will win MITB. And if he does, shit will eventually go down when he cashes it in.

Also get an odd feeling Swagger will turn heel and cost Titus the match. That, or Rusev wins clean.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i thought stephanie canceled the ambrose asylum :kobefacepalm and now its back with no explanation :wtf2


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> i thought stephanie canceled the ambrose asylum :kobefacepalm and now its back with no explanation :wtf2


No such thing as continuity in WWE


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Anybody ordered pizza yet?

Time for some consolation:










It's the only entertainment you will get tonight.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Everything that they advertised except for Titus/Rusev has actually got me excited! This might be a pretty good Raw heading into a really good PPV.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> i thought stephanie canceled the ambrose asylum :kobefacepalm and now its back with no explanation :wtf2


It's so ridiculous. I'm annoyed more than I should be by the lack of continuity and attention to detail. 

I'm watching the game anyway. If there are any cool segments, I'll catch it on Youtube.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait, the Ambrose Asylum was canceled and then brought back lol. Vintage WWE storytelling! :cole

Yeah, I'll be watching game 5 too. With Green out, Cavs have a chance and the series could get interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching Game 5, but may check out RAW a bit.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


#Room4OneMore #REGINS-A-MANIA #NeverwatchRAWSober


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hype is real for the Ambrose Asylum segment :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> The hype is real for the Ambrose Asylum segment :mark:


Looking forward to and having high expectations for something WWE related is dangerous :bobwoah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Looking forward to and having high expectations for something WWE related is dangerous


Oh, worry not...we know the risks involved


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where doth this RAW emanate from tonight?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think if i wanted to torture myself i'd just watch the god awful Bad Pussy scenes from GOT


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Wait, the Ambrose Asylum was canceled and then brought back lol. Vintage WWE storytelling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, only by playing short handed can the warriors lose.

Nba is rigged, no ifs ands or buts


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hopefully a good show tonight. I do want them to finally kick this Rollins and Reigns program to the max and have this get heated for real. So much potential for this storyline right here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am actually looking forward towards this raw. It sure sounds like a lot of tomfoolery and fuckery. More interested in the once members of the Shield back in the ring togeter after nearly a year from last November. God I am so going to love the segment between Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose. Believe That. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see how they botch tonight's show and the Ambrose Asylum segment. I'm sure it'll be dogshit.

This is the go-home show to a PPV and it doesn't feel that way in the least. Sad. Great job, Vince.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

It'll end up either Rollins eating a spear from Reigns or Ambrose/Reigns one taking a pedigree after 20 mins of blabbering yammering on and on about the Shield and their history together and apart. The main even will end up being another stupid 6 man or maybe 8 man tag to put to sleep/kill off the fans and the last 30 mins of the show..15 mins of which will be commercials of course!!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought the Ambrose Asylum was canceled by Steph? :booklel How can anyone have any hope for this show when they can't even have continuity with something small like that? :fpalm


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh it is an episode before a PPV and it might just suck....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Shifde said:


> It'll end up either Rollins eating a spear from Reigns or Ambrose/Reigns one taking a pedigree after 20 mins of blabbering yammering on and on about the Shield and their history together and apart. The main even will end up being another stupid 6 man or maybe 8 man tag to put to sleep/kill off the fans and the last 30 mins of the show..15 mins of which will be commercials of course!!


With such lofty expectations, you know you're just setting yourself up for bitter disappointment. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait to see how they botch tonight's show and the Ambrose Asylum segment. I'm sure it'll be dogshit.
> 
> This is the go-home show to a PPV and it doesn't feel that way in the least. Sad. Great job, Vince.


MITB is this week? :lmao I legit thought it was in two weeks :lmao shit is soooo bad.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll watch Euro 2016 in the meantime.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gotta say this is a badass titantron*


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is so unhinged that he has... a talk show! look out for this maniac!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

1-Seth accuse Dean of never having won the title
2-Seth creates tension between Deano and his ball and chain
3-Dean and Roman will come face to face with Dean threatening Roman announcing that if he wins the briefcase will cash when Roman least expects it
4-KO arrives, promo, tag team match announced
5-During the match Roman hits Dean with a spear so they lose the match.

Thank me tomorrow and watch something else tonight. :saul


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a simple way to sell the main event level match between Cena and AJ, while also keeping the tag team match and all those that are involved relevant and part of the proceedings before the pay-per-view.

I would have Enzo and Cass vs The Vaudevillains booked tonight with Enzo and Cass going over. I then have The Club come in and beat both teams down, followed with a promo with AJ Styles doing most of the talking, interspersing his words with well-planted boots to Enzo, Cass and The Vaudevillains. The Club shouldn't worry about pandering to other heels, they're a vicious group who worry about nothing other than getting to the top and proving how dominant they are. This continues with the main event match being The New Day and John Cena vs The Club, but here's the twist. I would give the match a maximum of five minutes and I wouldn't have either Cena or AJ enter the match. The match ends with Enzo, Cass and The Vaudevillains coming in to get revenge for what The Club did earlier on in the show. This brings everybody in for a big brawl.

It honestly just seems like the best way to book this.



Shifde said:


> Wonder if they are bringing back Johnny Ace this week so Stephanie can eventually kick him out of the building like she done with Teddy or beat him up in the middle of the ring since she likes doing that too. Beating up men I mean. Unless she does it to Flair perfect way(in her eyes and whats best for business lol) to write him off T.V. for awhile


I think it'd be better to bring Bischoff in for this.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

:yes


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Where doth this RAW emanate from tonight?


New Orleans


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> New Orleans


To bad for the WWE, Game 5 of the NBA Finals (and more importantly the Brewers/Giants series) is taking place in the Bay Area tonight :chefcurry osey2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Also that Raw preview pic is hilariously bad lol. Reigns looks alright, but Rollins looks like he just got put in the corner for timeout and Ambrose looks like he took a shower with his tanktop on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Also that Raw preview pic is hilariously bad lol. Reigns looks alright, but Rollins looks like he just got put in the corner for timeout and Ambrose looks like he took a shower with his tanktop on.


So you are saying the picture is making Reigns look strong? :reigns2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> To bad for the WWE, Game 5 of the NBA Finals (and more importantly the Brewers/Giants series) is taking place in the Bay Area tonight :chefcurry osey2


The Cavs/Warriors series has had more drama and entertainment value to it than anything the WWE has done in recent weeks. And that includes Cena/Styles which had some effort put into it. 

You've got LeBron losing it, low blows, NBA suspending Draymond Green and Draymond possibly pulling a NWO and showing up for the game anyway. :lol :lmao

If WWE had done a better job at booking, Reigns/Cena could be playing out like LeBron/Steph; a King fighting for his throne against a new rival. Oh well.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Is this the go home show before MITB?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> The Cavs/Warriors series has had more drama and entertainment value to it than anything the WWE has done in recent weeks. And that includes Cena/Styles which had some effort put into it.
> 
> You've got LeBron losing it, low blows, NBA suspending Draymond Green and Draymond possibly pulling a NWO and showing up for the game anyway. :lol :lmao
> 
> If WWE had done a better job at booking, Reigns/Cena could be playing out like LeBron/Steph; a King fighting for his throne against a new rival. Oh well.


That awkward moment when the NBA is out "WWEing" the WWE :vince4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TheClub said:


> Is this the go home show before MITB?


Yup.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Yup.


:reneelel :bryanlol :Brock :tysonlol :duck hillip2 :ha :LOL :kobelol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That awkward moment when the NBA is out "WWEing" the WWE :vince4


NBA has low blows going for it, WWE doesn't even allow people to do that anymore. Draymond Green is a better heel than everyone on the WWE roster atm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> NBA has low blows going for it, WWE doesn't even allow people to do that anymore. Draymond Green is a better heel than everyone on the WWE roster atm.


Yep. You literally can't do anything in WWE anymore. And they expect people to tune in? I'm very happy they're receiving these record low numbers. They deserve it. You can't dumb down the product to this degree and just expect everyone to keep watching. I'm very happy this hasn't been the case. I've even been watching other stuff on TV during Raw and just flipping back here and there lately.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Buildup has been pretty fucking shit all round tbh, it'll be easy to forget MITB was next week (despite the thread title  :side: )


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I really don't even care about MITB all that much. I know most people gave up after Wrestlemania, but the Rollins return and how it's been handled just killed my interest. There's nothing that a segment of the Ambrose Asylum can do to make up for the past three weeks. Maybe I'm wrong but I doubt it.

Cena/Styles should be a good match. I want Owens to win the briefcase. 

Beyond that, the PPV comes off like filler.

Draymond really is a great heel. I loved him taunting LeBron. :lol


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Chrome said:


> NBA has low blows going for it, WWE doesn't even allow people to do that anymore. Draymond Green is a better heel than everyone on the WWE roster atm.


Heel Green Heel! 

wens2


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Since Raw is in New Orleans tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie cancelled the Ambrose Asylum, but she's not the only one in charge remember :lol Shane could have uncancelled it before he went on vacation, lol.

I think it'll only be a thing just for this segment so WWE can have the Shield guys in the same ring together again.

Hey, it worked on me. I'm excited :mark: My three faves in the same ring together again!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I really don't even care about MITB all that much. I know most people gave up after Wrestlemania, but the Rollins return and how it's been handled just killed my interest. There's nothing that a segment of the Ambrose Asylum can do to make up for the past three weeks. Maybe I'm wrong but I doubt it.
> 
> Cena/Styles should be a good match. I want Owens to win the briefcase.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd like Owens to win it tbh, I'm just afraid on how they'll book him once he's got the damn briefcase. If he successfully cashes it in at some stage and becomes champion, then i guess it'll be forgotten, as it was with Rollins and previous winners.

Styles/Cena is a big match that probably should have been saved for SummerSlam but i'm looking forward to it nonetheless because it's a match that is an anomaly in that it's actually happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I really don't even care about MITB all that much. I know most people gave up after Wrestlemania, but the Rollins return and how it's been handled just killed my interest. There's nothing that a segment of the Ambrose Asylum can do to make up for the past three weeks. Maybe I'm wrong but I doubt it.
> 
> Cena/Styles should be a good match. I want Owens to win the briefcase.
> 
> ...


The Rollins return breathed alittle bit of a spark back into the product when he returned at ER. But when they had him remain heel the next night and also not turn Reigns; it was a huge, huge mistake. They had it for them on a silver platter but Vince won't give up until he's driven everyone away, I suppose.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah I'd like Owens to win it tbh, I'm just afraid on how they'll book him once he's got the damn briefcase. If he successfully cashes it in at some stage and becomes champion, then i guess it'll be forgotten, as it was with Rollins and previous winners.
> 
> Styles/Cena is a big match that probably should have been saved for SummerSlam but i'm looking forward to it nonetheless because it's a match that is an anomaly in that it's actually happening.


I think they're going to extend Cena/Styles to Summerslam. It might follow the Owens/Styles pattern.

If Owens wins, he will be booked like a loser. But Owens has been able to make most of what he's been given work. That's what I'm hoping for. 



ShowStopper said:


> The Rollins return breathed alittle bit of a spark back into the product when he returned at ER. But when they had him remain heel the next night and also not turn Reigns; it was a huge, huge mistake. They had it for them on a silver platter but Vince won't give up until he's driven everyone away, I suppose.


When Rollins returned at ER, I contained my excitement. I was happy but for some reason, I was cautious. I didn't lose it. But as the day went on, it was like, "Holy Shit! Rollins is back!" :mark:

And then they pulled that stunt on RAW. I was willing to let that go, but the documentary really pushed me over the edge. You don't show Rollins as having the heart of a champion and book him as a coward. And then you make him not speak. After that, he doesn't even show up. I don't get why Reigns simply isn't turned. He's not even the #1 merch seller. Or 2 for that matter. The WWE will never be able to get back these 3 weeks they've wasted with this Reigns/Rollins angle.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Brock said:


> Yup.


BUT BUT BUT.....WHERE IS THE DAMN BUILD UP FOR THE TITLE MATCH? Am I to believe that the contract match is more relevant than this?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I was going to edit my post to include: They'll probably stretch it out until Summerslam as we know how WWE loooooooove their trilogy of matches in quick succession.

@TheClub Thread title implied that


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheClub said:


> BUT BUT BUT.....WHERE IS THE DAMN BUILD UP FOR THE TITLE MATCH? Am I to believe that the contract match is more relevant than this?


Cena is more important than the title and whoever the champion is. That's how the WWE wants it. It's been like that for a while now. 

They may as well make him champ again and get it over with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I think they're going to extend Cena/Styles to Summerslam. It might follow the Owens/Styles pattern.
> 
> If Owens wins, he will be booked like a loser. But Owens has been able to make most of what he's been given work. That's what I'm hoping for.
> 
> ...


I don't get why either guy wasn't in the arena last week. Just a video package of each guy. THAT was weird to me. Don't get me wrong, the video packages, as per usual, were really well done. But Vince needed to put them in the arena. Stupid not to. I get they don't want them to touch until MITB, but even still, have SOMETHING happen, you know? 

Vince won't turn either guy because at this point he is a stubborn fool with no competition and he can get away with it. If WCW was still around going head to head with Raw every Monday night, Rollins would be face and Reigns would be heel. I am 99% sure of it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

sheamus/apollo crews match is likely be announced for money in the bank on raw tonight.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Reading that RAW is in New Orleans it makes me want to watch even less. Consistently one of the worst wrestling crowds in the country. Good for Vince though since he can put on a shit show and the fans there will just lap it up.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

You know you have a fucked up Women's Division when you have your champion defend her title in a random, thrown together tag team match.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Is this the last Raw before the draft?*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

just1988 said:


> *Is this the last Raw before the draft?*


No.

The draft takes place on July 11th.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Cena is more important than the title and whoever the champion is. That's how the WWE wants it. It's been like that for a while now.
> 
> They may as well make him champ again and get it over with.


LOL if they do that then might as well be kissing their remaining fans goodbye!


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Shifde said:


> It'll end up either Rollins eating a spear from Reigns or Ambrose/Reigns one taking a pedigree after 20 mins of blabbering yammering on and on about the Shield and their history together and apart. The main even will end up being another stupid 6 man or maybe 8 man tag to put to sleep/kill off the fans and the last 30 mins of the show..15 mins of which will be commercials of course!!


My only question is during this Shield reunion, who's gonna hit who first?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Pre-Raw Check:



two bags of grass
seventy-five pellets of mescaline
five sheets of high powered blotter acid
a salt shaker half full of cocaine
a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers
a quart of tequila
a quart of rum
a case of Budweiser
a pint of raw ether
two dozen amyls










Better get a head-start on this one...


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

It's sad that the only thing I really give a damn about currently in the WWE involves John Cena. I'm actually slightly invested in that feud.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AJ turning heel actually makes it very possible that WWE would turn Seth Rollins face. But I don't think Rollins has to turn face in a feud with Roman Reigns. With the draft coming up there's no reason why both guys can't be faces. It wouldn't surprise me at all if Styles defends the WWE Championship at WM 33 against a face Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening chaps.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles winning the WWE title hahahaha, don't make me laugh ever. I am not going to bitch about a show that hasen't even started yet. It's 2016 my expectations are very very very low.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> Hopefully a good show tonight. *I do want them to finally kick this Rollins and Reigns program to the max *and have this get heated for real. So much potential for this storyline right here.


What do you mean? This is a hot feud. 

We're telling the story that people want to see, dammit. :vince5


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

I'm going to down a few glasses of whiskey, vodka and rum just before this atrocity begins. Only way to get any enjoyment from it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How sad is it that for the go-home show to a PPV I'm only excited to watch to see what WWE looks like on my brand new 4K TV I bought over the weekend, and not the product itself?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Cena isn't going to bury Styles any further tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 time and reigning WWE Champion is butthurt over the Shield's breakup 2 years ago...
...
we are running low on coherent storylines I guess


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What do you mean? This is a hot feud.
> 
> We're telling the story that people want to see, dammit. :vince5


This feud is very.. Very personal Jawn!
:cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Let the fuckery.. Began


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, one more time...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

In case you diddn't know Tonight is the night


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Will be surprised if i see out the first hour


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

David Otunga!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Y'all have fun watching. No way I am watching this live cuz go home RAWs are usually shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Shield Ambrose Asylum should be fun.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, a respectful crowd. Well done Louisiana.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at all the talent assembled there on the ramp and just think in a month they will be running Raw with only HALF that amount of talent :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Let's face it WWE is The Shield.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where are they at tonight?

Edit: Nevermind, they just said it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A match 15 years in the making :lol ok whatever


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The Shield Ambrose Asylum should be fun.


Or it could be a giant train wreck, though that could be fun 2 :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> In case you diddn't know Tonight is the night


Bright lights, bored to tears crowd, face palming TV audience, Tonight is the night!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, the Ambrose Asylum exists again? AND WITHOUT MITCH THE PLANT?!?

Oh well, at least we've got BASED New Day to start things off with the power of positivity, especially in light of the tragic situation over the weekend.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's gonna be a really really good MITB, no doubt. But I can't see it being better than 2011.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It well be the GOAT MITB, I Thought that was 2011. Quit trying to Hype WWE.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

New Day :serious:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we talk about how amazing Big E's facials expressions are?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

KOFI. WHAT ARE THOSE??


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kofi! What are thoooooose!!!!!!!?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth Curry's new kicks do look like some shit old people be wearing :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol Twitter been ripping Curry shoes all week.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This better get amusing fast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_this _opens Raw fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL I've Fallen And I Can' Get Up 12s


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh... the crowd is like STFU!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Wtf is this.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've fallen and I can't get up 12's :westbrook5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My name is...blah blah blah!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi wearing old people shoes and trying to pass them off as being endorsed by Steph "The Chef" Curry. :chlol

Oh shit, here comes Team SAWFT! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Unbeleivabl Shitt Commentarry. Are Cole and JBL dead? Oh now they talk. God they suck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

W-Why can't Enzo and Cass and New Day all share the tag titles? :mj2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

what does that mean mommy?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol Those Jerry Seinfeld Shoes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jerry Seinfeld :lmao He's so right. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooofff


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol cass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> Will be surprised if i see out the first hour


9 minutes in and I'm considering turning off


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Francesca 2 :trips5


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Those shoes! :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHATTTT!!!!???!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Give Cass more promo time damn it! His size can cut good promos!" :vince3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DEM JERRY SEINFELDS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day/Enzo&Cass have good chemistry.

That's easy to predict though.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Are they serious right now?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:sodone 

What is this?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this really happening?
:ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh snap, Cass taking aim at Francesca II for being a ho fo' sho'.

:sodone if Amore gave Franny a rusty trombone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Francesca is a jezebel :bahgawd

FUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is this?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is seriously stupid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know what's worse, this promo about a horn cheating or the crowd fucking selling it. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Xavier lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

omg this is gold!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF AM I WATCHING LOL


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Last raw before MITB and you open with this shit....fuck off


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> This is seriously stupid.


agreed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Enzo & Xavier's faces :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's not very PG Woods!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are they for real? ARe they really going to feud ove rwhos blowing a trumpet? :lol This company.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:WTF2 is this utter shite


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Somebody wrote this?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop saying, "Bygone era"!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

why do i still watch wrestling?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

C'mon, this is way better than a heatless, pointless, boring match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yep looks like yet another crappy RAW, Im out at 9 to watch the Cavs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't even think any promo in the Attitude Era had "only I blow my girl".


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aiden English is not a bad mic worker but goddamn if he doesn't sound like Kermit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, well clearly WWE gave up against the NBA game, so I will too.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Therapy said:


> WTF AM I WATCHING LOL


New Day said Vince tells them say and do what they want after they came to him and pitched the change in their gimmick from the vignettes. Trips also let Enzo and Cass write their own material as they have said before. This is essentially 5 guys with the ultimate rope to hang themselves


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG this segment :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson hopefully to bring some sense to this nonsense.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hah fuckk this shit


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I always heard that there will a moment that slaps you in the face, and lets you know your too old for something........I think I just witnessed it here right now


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez, they need to stop with the scripted promos...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, it can't be that easy, can it?! :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Playtime is over? Everyone in the WWE is stealing Taryn Terrell's lines.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"don'tski?"

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh local team heat, too classic to be cliche.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

No commercial breaks so far? we usually have a few by now. Vinnie Mac must be smoking some fine ass shit to have this going on so long


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

silly jokes about shoes, sordid escapades about a trumpet, 2 guys dressed like 19th century strongmen and 3 other guys with dildo hats and a Louis Armstrong name drop - what the fuck is this


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> I always heard that there will a moment that slaps you in the face, and lets you know your too old for something........I think I just witnessed it here right now


I agree this crap gets worse every week


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know its more entertaining then last weeks opening segment. Better then some pointless I agree heatless match. Not the worst thing WWE has ever done. But A Potplant now a Trumpet. WWE Creative have never been more lazy then they are now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Club better not get the titles. They're literally the most boring tag team I can think of right now. WWE has given me no goddamn reason to like them at all. Just leave them as Styles's henchmen because they ain't doing anything else for me.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Enzo was the mouthpiece of Enzo and Big Cass?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh snap, Cass taking aim at Francesca II for being a ho fo' sho'.
> 
> :sodone if Amore gave Franny a rusty trombone.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That actually happened didn't it? oh dear god it did, it really did. I watched that. I love zo but I feel dirty lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The cringe of that segment...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sony at E3 starts in about 45 minutes. Please hurry.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is why I'm embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> What the fuck am I watching?


1. The Decline of Western Civilization
2. The result of creative coming up with an idea while shoe shopping
3. An embarrassing skit for any wrestling fan.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Well that was fucking terrible


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sony at E3 starts in about 45 minutes. Please hurry.


Yeah I hope the Ambrose Asylum airs before then


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I was highly entertained until 'the Club' came out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't even think Vinnie Mac was there tonight for this mess, he wasn't on stage at the start.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Wonder where Franny will end up in the draft..kinda worried for Xavier


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park marathon is on right now.

The NBA Finals and Devious Maids starts at 8pm CT.

If anyone wants to know.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Dream match"

Well 1 match of 3 down and the word "Festus" hasn't left Cena's trap yet.. Could I finally be proven wrong to a positive result by WWE? Could it finally happen?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm like 2000% sure that's not a segment you want to open your go home show with.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think the only thing that can sav e this Raw though. IS a Bray Wyatt REturn. And hopefully a Seth Reigns beat down brawl.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Match already started...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Match started during the commercial :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I don't even think Vinnie Mac was there tonight for this mess, he wasn't on stage at the start.


He was standing next to Seth he didn't look so hot either


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Randy Orton can always save us part of this RAW RKO all these mofo's in the center of the ring and announce he is the 7th man in the Money in the Bank match this Sunday


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike Chioda still a WWE ref after all these years. :mj2

The real MVP of WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What's trending on Twitter, Magal?

"um...What else is on?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> I don't even think Vinnie Mac was there tonight for this mess, he wasn't on stage at the start.


Gray suit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742507457398738944


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aiden English that's a teammate right there :lmao took the bump for Gotch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How hard is to write decent and compelling television? Why must everything they write be so cringe worthy?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate when heels have to be buddies in tag matches with others. 

When someone is in a faction like the Bullet Club or NWO/etc, they should be 'fuck everybody not in our group' heels.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I think the only thing that can sav e this Raw though. IS a Bray Wyatt REturn. And hopefully a Seth Reigns beat down brawl.


Or you logging off


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

IWGP, Maggle! :jbl


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Last week it was that shit with the MITB ladder match build-up...and now we are talking about Enzo fucking with a trombone and Kofi got some shoes...

WTF IS THIS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It amazes me every week just how much Aiden English looks like Cesaro back when Cesaro was in the Indy's and had hair. Crazy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok time to go grab some refreshments while this match continues...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi wit the tope over the turnbuckle!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cass could have the potential that Vince saw in Test ... Plus a personality to boot


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nearly 30 minutes in and this is still technically the first segment of the show still fucking going on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break and this match started when Raw was on commercial..

:lmao

I can't anymore with this company..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, it's the South Park where Cartmen thinks he has psychic powers.

na-na-na-na-na-na


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Another commercial break and this match started when Raw was on commercial..
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I can't anymore with this company..


We're better off watching Raw 1998-2003 every Monday and pretending it's live.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Day have one month (WWE draft July 18th)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been really negative about the product lately, and I think a lot just depends on my mood, but I was actually pretty amused by the opening segment and hopeful that the tag division is on the upswing. I like all the new blood in the division.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't give a flying fuck about any of this.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I will watch only the PPV's after the draft. I can't with this shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

How ya doin? :jbl


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Soda Pop flavored pop tarts....that doesn't even SOUND good.

Hey, that's a good Taco Bell deal.

Why are commercials more innovative than Raw?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Pretty depressing that Enzo, Cass & New Day are more charismatic than 95% of the guys in the main event.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You knowe you people tune in every week and bitch about an alledged bad openig segment. I enjoyed it maybe because I don't take thins or WWE too seriousley. ITs 2016 lighten up hhuh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to COMMERCIALMANIA! :vince2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED New Day and BASED Amore and Cass making subliminal sexual jokes in the Mardi Gras capital. :Woo

Vaudevillains have new gear that looks wearable *and* English busted out (Bane accent) his lovely, lovely voice!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roxinius said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even think Vinnie Mac was there tonight for this mess, he wasn't on stage at the start.
> ...


Damn, you right, he looked awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is why people laugh at wrestling. WWE is the reason.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty odd seeing Big E slap Gotch's ass to the tune of the New Day song.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can tell how Raw is going to go by the size of those in the forum thread...

I think what's left of us need to consider something else more entertaining...C-Span 2? Test Patterns? Emergency Broadcast system? staring blankly at orange juice because it says "concentrate?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, go-home show to a PPV and only 238 people in this thread; 30 minutes into Raw. Scary. And it's not the forum, because this place is as active as ever, since I've been here. But Raw just doesn't draw; not even with the die-hards.

:mj2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gallows looks more intimidating in black jeans and a sleeveless shirt than his Nash gear.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Friggin lazy booking. Drives me nuts.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Anybody ordered pizza yet?
> 
> Time for some consolation:
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Pretty odd seeing Big E slap Gotch's ass to the tune of the New Day song.


It will probably be the highlight of Gotch's career


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Now if only Roman could ever put up his world heavywieght title on a RAW and get this much fucking time for it..maybe shit would be a little more compelling


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cole talking about 'seeing' Gallows today and realizing how big he is in the hallway wtf :cole


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol only 24 pages in this thread that should show you how terrible the WWE has become, way to go Vince


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't get the hate for the Curry kicks when they are a ripoff of Iversons Reeboks


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's so liberating not watching and reading everybody hating life for watching.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass and Big E have main event potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. The Club isn't winning this Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why wasn't Gallows and Anderson booked like this from the goddamn start?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time Gotch throws Enzo near the ropes, my heart skips a beat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day getting pinned here means they are retaining at the PPV. I don't see them losing the titles until Summerslam since that would be their one year anniversary as champs I think.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp. The Club isn't winning this Sunday.


Yep, Enzo and Cass will likely win it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooofff


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even think Vinnie Mac was there tonight for this mess, he wasn't on stage at the start.
> ...


Damn, he didn't look good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The BC won clean? I am shocked. New Day are winning at MITB though. Prob guarenteed that ND retain at MITB. Don't see them dropping the titles till SummerSlam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still think New Day will retain till Summerslam, cos that's their one year anniversary of winning the titles. I hope Enzo & Cass are the next champs though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard to believe the shields debut was almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They be building this shield thing ... something gonna go down with ambrose and reigns maybe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes Ambrose Asylum!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That Shield debut :mj2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shield promo...

"hey guys, remember when you liked Roman...???"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp. The Club isn't winning this Sunday.


Of course not the WWE has made The Club into jobbers


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield package taim!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So is this segment their last ditch effort to get fans to cheer Roman and boo Seth?

"He broke up the Shield, remember?!?!" 

Looking forward to Reigns and his little lackey being booed out of the arena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, Enzo and Cass will likely win it.


The Club pinned New Day, so I'm thinking that New Day retains. Club def ain't winning.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kayfaybe wise didn't Steph cancel the Ambrose Asylum? Got to love the logic


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

They are gonna show Shield video packages all night long?
I know that is to build the Ambrose Asylum segment but...this is interesting.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

all in all... said:


> shield promo...
> 
> "hey guys, remember when Ambrose had a chance to be a Main Eventer...???"


:batista3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why did people turn on Enzo and cass?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What the fuck, even recaps have shaky cameras now on shit that wasn't shaking the first time around. They keep coming up with newer and more creative ways to make me hate their shit.

Back to Top Gear, which sucks ass, but it's still better than this horseshit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE trying to do this not so subtle shit to make it seem like Roman was the leader of the Shield. :lmao Not like he was a last minute addition that rode on Ambrose's mic work and Seth's in ring work for literally over a year and could have easily been replaced by Chris Hero who would have undoubtedly added more to the Shield.

Jfc, WWE, stop trying to re-write history. It's insulting to my intelligence.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose himself never wanted to main event, so therfore he never trally had a chance of main eventing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Dean will get a lot of his chest tonight and begin building himself on par with Rollins and Reigns.

My hope is that by 2017, the ranking is as follows.

1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
3. Reigns


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why did people turn on Enzo and cass?


They have?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bob Backland is like 2347348378x more entertaining than Darren Young.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS??? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even on a brand new 4K TV, WWE's shaking of their camera fucking SUCKS. Idiots.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I despise Darren young


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This Darren Young experiment is going to flop horrendously.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

When D. Young talks to Backlund he sounds like Happy Gilmore talking to his grandma.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This forum has turned on Enzo and Cass. It tends to happen with Smarks when talent get wildly popular, or get mass appeal.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This Darren Young thing sucks.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Watching a bit delayed and am stunned at how terrible 'Ol Meth Eyes & Tall Friend were in the segment with New Day.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking bad


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Fire this ******.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

backlund at times, looks liek he could be Vince's grandfather


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess is here!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The camera work sucks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Bob Backlund gimmick should go to Swagger.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I least they haven't given Darren Young an over the top flaming homosexual gimmick yet....but it's coming.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Why is it only the McMahons that get backstage segments??

EDIT: FUCK NO KANE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Katherine Isabel on the poster behind Shane :mark: Need to catch up with that movie...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kane!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Corporate Kane!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Ran it into the ground"

Awesome. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DIRECTOR OF OPERATIONS KANE!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol Kane.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kane wearing slacks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Da fuq? Corporate Kane is just back without explanation?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Corporate Kane! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH is here!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie should control Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no not this corporate Kane crap again


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I WANT CONCESSIONS KANE BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KAne in a suit returned lol ... Should bring up the time he shocked Shane


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ew at The Countdown poster behind them.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Occultist said:


> Fire this ******.


Classy after the Orlando masscare...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kane is back


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

CORPORATE KANE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Almost as exciting as a Big Show appearance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, didn't Corporate Kane get retired?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, Corporate Kane is back. :evans

Thankfully it's just a one-off like Teddy. Right? RIGHT?!? :eva3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh it still amazes me how they completely ruined Kane's character.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker writing a letter of recommendation :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Undertaker wrote Kane a letter of recommendation :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

A LETTER OF RECOMMENDATION FROM TAKER :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

RAW IS BACKSTAGE SEGMENTS


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Trying to watch this crap, I mean really trying to give it a chance. And every time I'm thinking the same thing -- just fuck me. I can't fucking do it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This shit just gets better and better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Corporate Kane get retired?!?!?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Taker's letter of recommendation!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus can fuck off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, Shamaeus is awesome


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah hire the guy who attacked your mother and electrocuted your genitals.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm

At least the new South Park game looks legit fun. Can't wait.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Sheamus


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Now Kane as GM I could get behind. Not a great in ring worker but I will always maintain one of the most underrated character players this company has had.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Corporate Kane comes up with a RECOMMENDATION LETTER FROM THE UNDERTAKER

I don't know what to do with my life...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker didn't even get a mini-pop when his name was mentioned. Yikes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that is totally unfair Shaemus! You're talking about making someone look like a bigger joke than Reigns booking? That's the biggest joke in WWE History.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DEM FEELS!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> That Shield debut :mj2


:batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742515499813076992


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane should've said "didn't you electrocute my balls once?"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooo - Shield origins. But no Punk. :/


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

More "former Shield 'brothers'" stuff we can all see what coming Ambrose win MITB setting up the 3 way at Summerslam Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus H, they even shake the fucking still frame previews.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Corporate Kane get retired?!?!?


He got fired as director of operations.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder why they shake the camera so much.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Martins said:


> A LETTER OF RECOMMENDATION FROM TAKER :lmao


"I killed our parents when we were young, he has tried to kill me many times, he has buried me alive, trapped me in a coffin and set it on fire, and I tried to burn him alive...but by golly, I think he will be a good addition."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've said it here before, but Dominos commercials make me cringe. I fucking love Pizza and used to live in a little town that ONLY had fucking Dominos. I ate lots of it. Now live in a place with real pizza options. I will never eat Dominos shit pizza again and they need to stop advertising to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> He got fired as director of operations.


I could've sworn Rollins beat him on PPV last year and the stipulation was that if Kane lost, Corporate Kane was done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shield flashbacks would have had even more impact if Roman had an original gimmick instead of sticking with the Shield gear, entrance and music.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Um, didn't Corporate Kane get retired?


doesn't matter to them they rewrite history as much or more than big show has turned face/heel. plus they figure who in their right minds remembers little details like that..ONLY STUPID IDIOTS do.

no offence just channelling my inner Jericho


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder why they shake the camera so much.


Because kevin dunn sucks


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Shamaeus is awesome


So awesome you can't even spell his name anywhere near close to right. Good heavens.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i thought these turds got shitcanned already?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh these guys ... could they maybe take a long walk along those fabled beaches and out to sea. Just make it stop.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Waaaaaaaaa" :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YES Rusev CRUSH!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

You would think that Brock's fight would have been promoted on WWE TV a few times by now...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think this Dominican Republic shit is going to get Primo and Emo over...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its shining stars o'clock! :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Rusev Crush Time!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Change the name of the fucking show already to 80,000 goddamnmotherfucking shades of horrible.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I could've sworn Rollins beat him on PPV last year and the stipulation was that if Kane lost, Corporate Kane was done.


I mean, I seem to recall Shane Mcmahon and Undertaker had a match at Wrestlemania where if Taker lost he was done at Mania and if Shane lost, he would be on his way and Taker won so Shane disappeared. Oh wait..........................


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... This doesn't even make sense..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> You would think that Brock's fight would have been promoted on WWE TV a few times by now...


Just shows you that they don't want him to go there..


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Is Stephanie having a storyline divorce?
Is her husband in storyline jail? 
Did her husband storyline die? 
Is her husband storyline missing like Natalie Holloway?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Has someone told these dipshits that they're in Bermuda? 

Puerto Rico is one large slum. It would take weeks to clean enough beach for that promo.

Epico and Primo: Teaching us how to suck no matter what gimmick they use.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't think this Dominican Republic shit is going to get Primo and Emo over...


Puerto Rico is not the Dominican Republic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only one match and the Shining 'Tards are already stuck doing meaningless pseudo-vignettes.

Good riddance to bad rubbish. :quite



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RUSEV KILL!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The old Rusev is back :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Titus to get a pity US title reign? No thanks, he's better suited for tag action.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Because kevin dunn sucks


That's not nice to say lol but yeah the camera can get annoying at times


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev = A Great American Hero

Rusev >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Rusev crush that muppet, buahahaha!! :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL

another week of this stop the beatdown, start it up again clown show


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> So awesome you can't even spell his name anywhere near close to right. Good heavens.


Makes me want to see Sheamus with a piano/composer prodigy gimmick.

Shamadeus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't give a rats ass about Titus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gave no fucks, or close to it. Next.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev saving the show.* End it now on the high...er note.



*By actually doing something violent.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NOOOOOOOO SETH WHY!!??!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Another fucking The Shield promo.. Holy overfuckingkill


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Shield, next :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Delighted Rusev the Beast is back. WTF were they thinking putting him in that League of jobbers shit


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I've said it here before, but Dominos commercials make me cringe. I fucking love Pizza and used to live in a little town that ONLY had fucking Dominos. I ate lots of it. Now live in a place with real pizza options. I will never eat Dominos shit pizza again and they need to stop advertising to me.


Yeah, GOOD pizza makes a person realize how badly Dominos and Pizza Hut suck.

Dominos is just heated cardboard with low grade toppings and Pizza Hut was better when it was a restaurant, not a fast food POS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Shield segment better be real good. But my hopes are really, really low.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm quite surprised at how early they're doing this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

More Shield stuff!
But where's Punk? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rusev is awesome!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh FFS Steph already cancelled this shitty talk show.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Glad they're getting this out of the way so they can stop running these Shield vignettes. Holy shit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Just shows you that they don't want him to go there..


Or that common sense says promote his ppv after you finish yours


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth turning heel and turning on The Shield. The all time greatest moment of what ever era we are calling since 2007.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't think this Dominican Republic shit is going to get Primo and Emo over...


Especially when it's supposed to be Puerto Rico?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok it is coming up next!!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

So the SHIELD segment is next...i don't think I can wait until the end of the show for AJ/Cena, I think I'll watch that tomorrow :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Watching RAW for the first time in months, and after this first hour I can't help but remember this speech


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

xNECROx said:


> Classy after the Orlando masscare...


Only a bitch ass liberal would try and compare my comment to the Orlando shooting. 

Try again.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing. Even against a scrub like Titus O'Neal Rusev gets heat.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that they are trying to magically make Rusev and unstoppable monster again after spending so much time building him previously and then destroying his credibility and all of their work. Back to square one and it will be harder the second time around. Nice booking WWE...


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh the Joy Ambrose Asylum next. Gonna have to dance to New Day theme watching this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev with a great beatdown on Titus. Got some really good heat as well. Hope it doesn't mean Rusev's jobbing at MITB though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Or that common sense says promote his ppv after you finish yours


Not really. It takes 5-10 seconds to mention it. Not like the build for this PPV is so great that they can't do that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet The Shield segment will end with a tag match being made somehow cos it's so early in the show. I wonder if they'll force Seth to team with Roman? :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh god that Swerved shit, they really have alot of pointless shit on the network. Just so you knoe guyds, this Pizza I am eating right now, so much better then Raw .


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Oh FFS Steph already cancelled this shitty talk show.


Who cares about continuity when you need to get Roman over?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Puerto Rico is known for it's exquisite beauty:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear McDonalds.. how about a McFuck You. I pick two of those. The right finger and the left finger.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

If they don't allude to an Ambrose turn through the briefcase it's embarrassing the Creative team's laziness


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The Shield segment better be real good. But my hopes are really, really low.


All they're gonna do is try and make Roman look good. They're weakly trying to cover it up by emphasizing the Shield, but they're painting Roman as the leader/face of the group when in actuality it was Seth for a little bit and then Dean for the longest.

I wouldn't get your hopes up simply because it will end up being more propaganda of trying to convince everyone they should like Reigns instead of just putting on an entertaining segment of three men with a decent amount of chemistry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel bad for Rusev and Titus that the crowd barely even reacted for such a vicious beatdown. Neither guy is over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I swear to Christ, now they're just putting out pure shit to see how much of it people will continue to watch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rock is sexier when fat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> All they're gonna do is try and make Roman look good. They're weakly trying to cover it up by emphasizing the Shield, but they're painting Roman as the leader/face of the group when in actuality it was Seth for a little bit and then Dean for the longest.
> 
> I wouldn't get your hopes up simply because it will end up being more propaganda of trying to convince everyone they should like Reigns instead of just putting on an entertaining segment of three men with a decent amount of chemistry.


That's why I have next to no hope for the segment. I know what to expect, believe me. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Come to Puerto Rico and stay for the Ambience:










No, these aren't chicken houses, people live here.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rusev with a great beatdown on Titus. Got some really good heat as well. Hope it doesn't mean Rusev's jobbing at MITB though


I wouldn't sweat that too much, I wouldn't exactly bet the farm on Vince putting a strap on Titus after he had to be talked down from firing him.


Post commercial recap! Whoot!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Always annoyed by the "moments ago" shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A recap of the beatdown we saw right before going to commercials? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its so pathetic Titus O'Neil is in a feud, WWE trying hard not to look racists after that suspension.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tv Rating PG..... V :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PLEASE DON'T FUCK IT UP WWE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This upcoming segment is so overhyped. I never want to see the Shield together again. Plus we all know how this segment will go. Beelee Dat.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

"Byron is booty" sign


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I could've sworn Rollins beat him on PPV last year and the stipulation was that if Kane lost, Corporate Kane was done.


That was that very same match.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really. It takes 5-10 seconds to mention it. Not like the build for this PPV is so great that they can't do that.


Not that it matters though. UFC 200 will do more buys than any PPV in WWE history by a significant margin. Most WWE fans probably already know and are more hyped about UFC 200 than any upcoming WWE event.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Statement by Rusev? Fuck no, it's a statement by Vince to never put your ducking hands on me again when the cameras are rolling, bitch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Shield > The Four Horseman ITs offical guys


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

over 1 hour and only one match, and they say the brand split is gonna be brilliant.

christ on a bike


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go! This is why I came! :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean is absolutely loved by fans. Despite all this garbage, he's still arguably the most loved member of the former Shield.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> I wouldn't sweat that too much, I wouldn't exactly bet the farm on Vince putting a strap on Titus after he had to be talked down from firing him.


Maybe, Vince has been shown to be pretty stubborn about that stuff. 

Oh well, at least it was a good segment that got Rusev, and the feud in general, some much needed heat. Crowd was even into it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really. It takes 5-10 seconds to mention it. Not like the build for this PPV is so great that they can't do that.


You have MITB up next. It makes no sense to promote UFC 200 this week when you can do it after MITB which is actually a show they still do solid buys on traditionally. They easily promote Brock over Battleground imo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope Ambrose loses at MITB, dude has no chance of winning the title or ever being a main eventer, it would be a fucking waste. Don't throw away a MITB win just for some lame Shield feud that we know whos winning.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheap pop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns segment should be good. :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dean is good on the mic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT SCUM!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment has already gotten more heat than anyother segment of the show and it has barely started. Poor Rusev and Titus who barely got any.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean with the most genuine smile

"Up first, the scum of the earth...Seth Rollins!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shouldn't Dean want to destroy Seth?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Dean is charismatic, don't care what y'all say!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Ambrose calls Seth the scum of the earth. Seth comes out to a big pop. He's such a heel . And Reigns of course getsd masssive BOOOOOS. Its not rockect SCience. REigns heel Seth Babyface.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe and snapchat, oh f*ck me


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Old music ?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

They gonna whore out Snapchat now. fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"can John Cena hang with the new era (even though John's opponent is older than he is, has very similar years of experience and has nagging injuries)?"


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Corporate Kane comes up with a RECOMMENDATION LETTER FROM THE UNDERTAKER
> 
> I don't know what to do with my life...


The casual recommendation from the Undertaker was a nice touch.

Anyway, so the opening was a bit of a mess, as with the previous ones, but this seems to be their usual mode of operations by this point. Somehow they're now going to try and have two shows which are just random tag matches and irrelevant mid-card bouts, and John Cena is going to somehow need to save this, presumably via death and resurrection by this point.

e.
v.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

loved that intro for seth lol. :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, watching Rollins walk pass Ambrose without them beating the crap out of each other was so weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting booed in New Orleans of all places. :lol Sad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This.....is........so.......fuggin'......interesting!!!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ugh, was a flop.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Over/under Roman says more than 20 words?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MAKE SNAPCHAT LOOK STRONG, DAMMIT! :vince$


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean with the best reaction out of all three of them and he hasn't held the world title once. :lmao This shit kills me, seriously.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Shouldn't Dean want to destroy Seth?


he's craaaaaaaazzzyyyyyyyyy

you dont know WHAT he'll do!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Shouldn't Dean want to destroy Seth?


No because a hologram of Bray Wyatt popped up in their last match and he instantly forgot about Seth after that for some reason.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't believe they're keeping a guy who's been booed by most of the audience for 6+ months in a row as a face,


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat carpet :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns getting more heat just walking down to the ring than even Rusev did destroying Titus. And Reigns' is the face in this feud :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No because a hologram of Bray Wyatt popped up in their last match and he instantly forgot about Seth after that for some reason.


LOL did you miss their entire feud over the title last year or something? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Waiting for chants that will never come


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Over/Under/spot on four corny jokes in this segment?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Should there be a "This is awesome" chant??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBL just sums up the whole segment..

"It's kinda one I guess."
:jbl


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean is booked as a geek. 3rd wheel confirmed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Dean with the best reaction out of all three of them and he hasn't held the world title once. :lmao This shit kills me, seriously.


I know, right? :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'i gotta talk show now...'

i lol'd, a bit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean supposedly so small but his arms looking as swole as both Seth and Roman's. :hmm:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ambrose is so cheesy. He's just a clown.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns getting booed in New Orleans of all places. :lol Sad.


Well I mean it's not surprising he gets booed every city.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, that joke. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ugh they made ambrose corny


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I smile when Roman gets boos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Rollins chants :heston


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I got a talk show now"

Kind of just now realizing how strange this is :lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The crowd is dead to this reunion.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anybody notice that kid in the background acting silly?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to have Reigns get the cheap local mention pop


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is bad... Really fucking bad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Dean supposedly so small but his arms looking as swole as both Seth and Roman's. :hmm:


I noticed that about him last week! I thought his arms were looking bigger


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I fucking love Dean.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This right now is #SummerSlam


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MY ghod you can tell Reigns hates the booes. REigns is getting massive heat just standing their lie hes the biggest heel in the company. While Seth gets Thank you Rollins chants. HELLOOOOO ARe WWE Stupid, Reigns is NOT a face. He ios a pure heel.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They were the Shield, but Ambrose doesn't belong in the ring with them


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still can't believe he came back this quick from a full triad. Wonder if he's gonna be really limited...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Maybe, Vince has been shown to be pretty stubborn about that stuff.
> 
> Oh well, at least it was a good segment that got Rusev, and the feud in general, some much needed heat. Crowd was even into it.


Rusev bringing the quality as always.
:rusevyes


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'new orleans is treating me good...'

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


lol


goes for cheap 'bourbon street' pop - no reaction ffs lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> No because a hologram of Bray Wyatt popped up in their last match and he instantly forgot about Seth after that for some reason.


They feuded again after that my friend, with 2 championship singles matches at Elimination Chamber and MITB.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol crowd is dead, i bet they expected the fans to go nuts when they all got in the ring, and they was standing there for like a minute not saying a word thinking there was gonna be major cheers and there was nothing.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus this is awful


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This is dreadful


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is shit.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I don`t know why but I think this is funny :grin2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They could totally have a three way all face feud with these guys if they wanted to.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WTF they are getting on? Rollins and REigns are susposed to be feuding :lol

Oh their we go. Seth is getting massive face reactipons to him saying he scrweed Reigns :lol. Reigns is such a heel in this feud.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Does anybody notice that kid in the background acting silly?


ambrose?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Dean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOTISTA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Dave please return!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Are crowd really that low or is it my audio?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Does anybody notice that kid in the background acting silly?


The one with the soda? Yeah he's cute lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BLUE-TISTA chants! :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They could totally have a three way all face feud with these guys if they wanted to.


Don't tease me with things I will never likely have  :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta keep Rollins heel you know...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> This right now is #SummerSlam


It's pretty obvious. But at least it will be the end of the Shield era. I'm over this fucking soap opera between these three.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Slowly but surely they are killing any potential payoff for a legit Shield reunion. What a waste.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They should really just bust his ass on principal alone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goddammit, Seth. :mj2 I was so excited for you to be face. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Cocky


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

so dumb


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Boo-tista!" chants?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth turned face for about 30 secs :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at the Bootista chant. Why?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins getting pops for his heel turn. :heston


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

this is painful


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This.. This is what they came up with for the go home show... smh...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Glenn Robinson wannabe


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Jesus this is awful





Top Shelf said:


> This is dreadful





T0M said:


> This is shit.





Mysteriobiceps said:


> I don`t know why but I think this is funny :grin2:


Sorry but seeing these four posts entered consecutively just made me crack up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Are crowd really that low or is it my audio?


That's what's known as the "Kevin Dunn Effect"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What the fuck was that line, Roman? Goddamn, terrible.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I think Roman's character is autistic. He has problems understanding basic concepts of social interaction.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Have to admit I'm enjoying this.

Idiots booing Reigns definitely taking away from the segment though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting cheered.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is so fucked. :rollins the babyface!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought they were going to use this segment to slowly inject Ambrose into the storyline right before winning MITB.

But they're having him be a comedian.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins' explaining his knee injury as being due to carrying the company = Superb heel chicanery

:rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE MAN's body gave out carrying this sorry ass company :Cocky


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Painful or not Seth is embarrassing Roman on the mic right now. Pop after pop.

All Roman can say is, "big dog walk in big dog walk out durr durr."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins = :fact s


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fringe said:


> Slowly but surely they are killing any potential payoff for a legit Shield reunion. What a waste.


Maybe if we're patient enough we'll get the Shield vs Somoa Joe, Bobby Roode, and AJ Styles


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Roman is absolutely awful on the mic.

Has that been discussed on here before? Let's have a long, detailed discussion about it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God what I wouldn't love for Dean to nab the briefcase and cash in and fuck them both over, please. I do love Seth, but he doesn't need the title to be amazing (I want a Styles feud with him) and Roman needs to be out of the ME scene.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth Owning Roman on the mic. Really exposing Reigns flaws on the mic. It's actually wow Roman really is that bad isin't he. Damn he sucks on the mic lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk vs Cena again


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Are we really supposed to pretend everyone and their mothers didn't pin Seth in 2015?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

T0M said:


> Roman is absolutely awful on the mic.
> 
> Has that been discussed on here before? Let's have a long, detailed discussion about it.


I never get tired of rehashing it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth dropping truth bombs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth is killing it on the mic.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish these crowds would get creative and make the show interesting.

I want a "Booo-Reigns" chant!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins screwed Lesnar at WM31 not Reigns

:Brock


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

FITZ said:


> :lmao at the Bootista chant. Why?


Thought it was BLUEtista.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is cashing in MitB a screwjob? Stupid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a bad Roman promo. :wow


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Roman makes everything about "me me me" and forgets his buddy Dean. What a scumbag.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did he swear?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, do people still think Reigns is a heel?

:heyman6


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Beep boop beep boop. Roman-bot is talking.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid mic work from Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They should have Rollins be an ISIS sympathizer maybe they would boo him over Roman then.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Seth's beard has more charisma than Reigns.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman's putting in work tonight.... good stuff!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao that Roman promo.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Why is Ambrose so cringe man? 

I'm not his biggest fan but I know he can be so much better than this, you only have to look at any time he is left to cut his own promos on backstage fallout to see just how good he can be on the mic, but instead we get this shitty cringe version with awful jokes. Currently Rollins feels streets ahead of the other two on the mic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Best sh*t Roman ever said.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one calls you The Guy but you dumbass. :heston


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay Roman.

That was a good promo, I'll admit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How is cashing in MitB a screwjob? Stupid.


First time MITB was ever cashed in mid match actually


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy with Rollins' mic work once again. Guy has been good on the mic for awhile now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That was Romans best promo, and it was still awful :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dean ruining the element of surprise


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The geezer that gets the most cheers is the heel.

Yep.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HE DUNN STOP WANKING WHILE HOLDING THE CAMERA FFS


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm surprised Owens didn't come out and say he will win MITB and walk out champ.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ambrose winning and being champ is funny as hell


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DEAN'S GONNA WIN, Y'ALL!*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DIRTY DEEDS ON ROMAN YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet, they pretty much confirmed Ambrose at least wins MITB.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean being the dark horse!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We're definitely getting a Shield triple threat at SS.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit I didn't think LSDean would lay out Reigns.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dean! Dean! Dean!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Did Dean just turn heel? Lol. Gotta say that was the best segment WWE have done in a while. If WWE smart the main event well be The Shield. 

PAige is wrestling on Raw? Hopefully she doesent job to Charlotte. SEeing she beat her last time. I well say it well be a DQ.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Ambrose turned face and splatted Roman's face into the mat.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Roman cut a good, intense promo.

About damn time pal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose stands tall out of the three of them

:lmao

WWE is clueless.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My fandom for Ambrose is coming back... FINALLY.. 2-3 weeks in a row he's been awesome! Thank you WWE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Reigns kinda started to have a good promo at the end but still got schooled by Rollins

Rollins really isn't the best on the mic on the roster thought


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Decent ending to segment...was too awkward for too long though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose could climb the ladder and get that contract!
but Michael Cole will never scream out a sentence with out stumbling over half the words.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My boy Dean f*cking Ambrose !!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

By doing that you just gave out the spoilers to Sunday, Ambrose win the briefcase setting up Summerslam


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, that pop for Ambrose when he said he'd maybe win the title. Since they already put that scenario out there though, it's not gonna happen.

Anyway, great segment as a whole. Ambrose and Rollins were great. Reigns was bad as usual, but it was one of his best promos so I'll give him that. Overall enjoyable segment and kept Rollins or Reigns getting the one up on each other and possibly giving away the result of their match at MITB. Also gives Ambrose some shine.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm surprised Owens didn't come out and say he will win MITB and walk out champ.


Would just lead to Ambrose beating him 10-0 lol so he said fuck it

KO or Jericho should win that match by a mile though


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose winning, cashing in, and winning the title and then a triple threat at Summerslam would be tops. But, alas, we won't get it. If Owens wins at MITB then cool but...man the alternative if Ambrose won would be so amazing. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok that was a very good segment!

Seth totally killed it on the mic as did Ambrose and Roman actually did well. As I've said before, Seth is the heel that can get Roman to get over as a face.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great segment


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Ambrose with the bigger pop than the two participants in the world heavyweight title match.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's hilarious how when these guys mix up, fans nearly unanimously start cheering for Dean. Almost like it's subconscious. That was admittedly a good promo from Roman to end it, too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ASYLUMMMM :vince2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god already setting up the Shield triple threat feud, please don't have Ambrose win MITB, give it to someone who actually has a chance at winning the title and main eventing.

If the MITB goes to Ambrose its gonna be a fucking waste, he's not winning the title, its all gonna be just to have the 3 Shield guys feuding, but as usual Ambrose is gonna be the guy eating the pins.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Segment was almost single-handedly destroyed by how awul Reigns is on the stick. He's so far behind the two others it comes across as a parody.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope half of WF doesn't immediately jump back on the Dean Ambrose bandwagon again :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That segment went about two times as long as it should have been.

Gotta fill them three hours, though, Vince?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry AJ, but I'm afraid I've got some bad news.. 

You haven't been champion here, and you're never going to be.
:vince3


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

With respect to Austin, I would rather watch a guy like Nash interview Styles


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

DEAN HAS SERIOUSLY PUT KO ROMAN? I'M DREAMING? A DIRTY DEEDS HIT ROMAN?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Did Dean just turn heel? Lol. Gotta say that was the best segment WWE have done in a while. If WWE smart the main event well be The Shield.
> 
> PAige is wrestling on Raw? Hopefully she doesent job to Charlotte. SEeing she beat her last time. I well say it well be a DQ.


Roman attacked him first.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting cheered with EVERYTHING he said. :lmao

Pointless segment. Nothing memorable happened.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The main eventers looking like geeks into their title match.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd wanted Dean over both Roman and Seth... What world is this?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Ok that was a very good segment!
> 
> Seth totally killed it on the mic as did Ambrose and Roman actually did well. As I've said before, Seth is the heel that can get Roman to get over as a face.


Yeah, so was Vince McMahon and Sheamus. Plenty of heels have gotten Reigns over. His problem is he can't stay over. That's something _he_ has to do for himself, not Seth or anyone else.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit though, if that Shield triple threat happens at Summerslam :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm going to Summerslam. I might actually get to see that match for myself.

But hopefully WWE isn't trying to swerve us again, cos I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Did Dean just turn heel? Lol


No, just planting seeds and setting an every man for himself environment between the three of them. Ambrose has attacked Roman from behind like that before in the build for the fatal fourway at Payback last year, he did the same exact thing by swinging Roman around and giving him the Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

A contract signing-- that's what you've got for Cena/Styles tonight, WWE? Ugh. I'm done. This show is guilty in the first degree of sucking balls.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck the haters Dean, get the gold!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Surprisingly good segment. They are starting the build for WM next year right the fuck now. Roman did good, Ambrose teased the cash in....though KO may win it but somehow Ambrose may interfere in the main even which doesn't make sense ...unless Rollins or Reigns prevent him (out of revenge) from winning and he comes back in the main even and costs Reigns the title. Lots of fun ways to go. Rollins was money and you had a hot crowd for the segment. Was actually worth watching haha.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Reigns > Ambrose at this point. I think WWE is going out of its way to make me feel that way though. Why else would they make Ambrose this awful sitcom character?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Not bad at all!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also, R.I.P. chickenshit Rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Already an hour and 20 minutes into the show and not one singles match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose winning, cashing in, and winning the title and then a triple threat at Summerslam would be tops. But, alas, we won't get it. If Owens wins at MITB then cool but...man the alternative if Ambrose won would be so amazing. :mj2


Wrong once Ambrose wins the briefcase he will just add himself to the match at SummerSlam like Hernandez & Cena did


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose vs Jericho in the main event. WHY? FUCKING WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige out to job!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> *Reigns > Ambrose* at this point. I think WWE is going out of its way to make me feel that way though. Why else would they make Ambrose this awful sitcom character?


:lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Lol Darth Steph


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Paige back


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Good segment. I think it's safe to say that Rollins isn't a full blown heel any more. 

Ambrose provides another bit of intrigue to the title match, especially if he wins MITB.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH, IT'S GON' HAPPEN!*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Like hate fucking? Definitely some tension between Stephanie and Dean.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte and Paige didn't even get an entrance? :lol:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Already an hour and 20 minutes into the show and not one singles match.


That Titus O'Neil vs. Alex Wright match was gonna be awesome, damn you Rusev.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> Surprisingly good segment. They are starting the build for WM next year right the fuck now. Roman did good, Ambrose teased the cash in....though KO may win it but somehow Ambrose may interfere in the main even which doesn't make sense ...unless Rollins or Reigns prevent him (out of revenge) from winning and he comes back in the main even and costs Reigns the title. Lots of fun ways to go. Rollins was money and you had a hot crowd for the segment. Was actually worth watching haha.


We all know what next year's WM main event will be...

Reigns vs Cena. :mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its amazing how Paige has become so unimportant and irrelevant over the last few months, shes practically a jobber at this point, not even getting entrances.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

REigns > Ambrose LOL. Yeah right.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd be down for a Stone Cold Podcast live from UFC 200.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What I said continues to get proven correct. As long as Rollins isn't cutting 20 min promos every single week, the guy is good enough on the mic, easily. One of the better guys of this era, easily.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's Paige!!! aige


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

At a time when the nation condemns hatred, Stephanie McMahon says hatred can be a good thing. 'you just have to know how to use it'.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao


Yes, that's what Ambrose tries to make me do every segment. And it doesn't work. His attempts at comedy are infuriating.

And they're both better than Swagger, so WHO'S LAUGHING NOW!?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige maybe a jobber, but shes the only one to get a pinfall over Charlotte recently. As I speak PAige just got a nother clean fall over Charlotte :lol. Whos the top diva now bitch. They are protecting her


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natalya is awful on the mic 

And Becky is a terrible pointy maker by saying Dana keeps aligning herself with people. Hell Becky had Paige who dropped her, Charlotte who dropped her, then went back to Sasha, and is now with Natalya


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see Seth winning on Sunday. I don't actually seeing him winning the title from Roman at all right now. Cause I can't see Roman losing it anytime soon. As long as Vince has his way. I'd much rather see Rollins move on from Roman. Sooner rather than later. There is so much potential for him in terms of feuds that don't include Roman or even Dean right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean vs Chris again? WHO CARES, I get to see Dean again :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love Nattie and Becky...b-but please stop talking. :mj2


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Paige out to job!


Oh?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige beat Charlotte clean?!?!!?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lolwutt


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky's jokes are only funny because of her accent/delivery.

It doesn't work with you Nattie!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Paige gets another meaningless win.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Paige noggin spiked her lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does Paige keep squashing the champ that is twice now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is that guy in the middle of the front row so bright? He got a personal spotlight or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky and Nattie look like a pair of carrots!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte definitely winning on Sunday


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige has to be the most successful jobber in the history of jobbers.

This isn't the first time she had no entrance and went onto beat the champion.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's the part time cab driver.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Fell a little behind because I had to urinate and get dinner in the oven and take my dog out to defecate and urinate, but Seth is killing it here. Roman is cringe worthy, and I'm not even a Roman hater.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Paige beat Charlotte clean?!?!!?


Dana's fault.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Chris shouldn't have to wrestle that hooligan that scoundrel Dean just call up Lenny Lane to fill in.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

So happy for Ambrose! Seth and Roman did well, too, but finally Ambrose is back on their level! Yes!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Paige beat Charlotte clean?!?!!?


Clean? She got thrown into Paiges finisher while dazed by her corner woman

Two guys with no promo skills ... Ceasro and Zayn


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

wtf is this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Natalya still the feuding for the womens title? Why? How many times has Charlotte beat her at this point they've had like 3 title matches. Is she just gonna endlessly feud with Charlotte with no end in sight? No matter how many times she loses?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Roman attacked him first.


*All because of DAT SCUM!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742526152460230656


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

these two should never be allowed to speak again


even outside wwe


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

lol Cesaro big leaguing Sami. Wouldn't mind that leading somewhere, their matches together were outstanding.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm.... I think we're seeing the character Sami will have now... thoughts?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What I said continues to get proven correct. As long as Rollins isn't cutting 20 min promos every single week, the guy is good enough on the mic, easily. * One of the better guys of this era, easily*.


Is that really saying that much tho ? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Oh?


I got swerved.

Cesaro putting Sami in his place. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#NBAfinals


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GILLLLBERRRRG!*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

4 months? pretty sure it was way back last year in canada he faced cena on raw and got injured.

who the fuck approves of these promo scripts


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What d yo yo uexpect guys. Of course Paige won clean. She may be a jobber atm. But WWE still see her as the top diva. SO they are protecting her. She is the ggatekeper of the womens division. She has the cred to do so.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That... that was actually a pretty good promo by Cesaro. Good segment as a whole.

Cesaro/Zayn on it's own has me hooked, but that segment added something to their match later tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot Season 2 :elliot


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Hmm.... I think we're seeing the character Sami will have now... thoughts?


You man his nxt character and career? The guy that loses the big one all the time and gets his shit kicked in by Cesaro or KO. 

I mean he went over Neville, but when NXT was truly moving on he was an after thought.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fine segment between the 2. It will be a guaranteed great match. Money in the bank should be awesome Sunday as well.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

From the looks of things, going to be a lot of grumbling here on Sunday when Dean loses the MITB match and Reigns goes over clean on Rollins.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

They should just give paige the title and set up Paige vs Sasha for Summerslam because that's what's best for business.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> You man his nxt character and career? The guy that loses the big one all the time and gets his shit kicked in by Cesaro or KO.
> 
> I mean he went over Neville, but when NXT was truly moving on he was an after thought.


I've been told he was the face of NXT.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Next week needs to huury up and come. I got a lunch date on my birthday with a beautiful woman and Warped tour the day after.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Clean? She got thrown into Paiges finisher while dazed by her corner woman
> 
> Two guys with no promo skills ... Ceasro and Zayn


She was tossed into the ring and had like 4 seconds before Paige hit her finisher on her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fringe said:


> From the looks of things, going to be a lot of grumbling here on Sunday when Dean loses the MITB match and Reigns goes over clean on Rollins.


Some fuckery is bound to happen, I think this feud may go all the way to SummerSlam.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

the_hound said:


> 4 months? pretty sure it was way back last year in canada he faced cena on raw and got injured.
> 
> who the fuck approves of these promo scripts


And he went back to NXT after that. He didn't stay on the main roster like Owens.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Dana Brooke now has her own plot-line concerning her ring-side duties with Charlotte and how they are executed. Something of a fall from their promising opening to the show.

e.
v.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> Yes, that's what Ambrose tries to make me do every segment. And it doesn't work. His attempts at comedy are infuriating.
> 
> And they're both better than Swagger, so WHO'S LAUGHING NOW!?


:lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> You man his nxt character and career? The guy that loses the big one all the time and gets his shit kicked in by Cesaro or KO.
> 
> I mean he went over Neville, but when NXT was truly moving on he was an after thought.


Fuck, does this mean they are getting rid of Ryder? He's almost the same character, organically over, incredible in the ring.....just gets shit on.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Fringe said:


> From the looks of things, going to be a lot of grumbling here on Sunday when Dean loses the MITB match and Reigns goes over clean on Rollins.


I'd probably piss my pants laughing if Del Rio won it.

(And then hang myself)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are already putting heat between Dana and Charlotte. They are going to force Dana so much. I'm already tired.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I might preorder WWE 2k17 for Goldberg but I really hope that the Four Horse Women are in the game this time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Is that really saying that much tho ? lol


Of course not. No reason to compare him to the greats, though. No one has said he's anywhere near that.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> She was tossed into the ring and had like 4 seconds before Paige hit her finisher on her.


4 seconds? She literally got thrown in, when getting up she got picked up and spiked on her head. That wasn't clean at all. Paige hasn't beat Charlotte clean either time, its been people fucking with Charlotte for the jobber to get the win


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone is getting a spanking tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Somehow I've never realized how small Becky's breasts are before


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to the NBA finals I go.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana all of a sudden a little whipping boy desperate to please Charlotte, with Emma they were equals and it worked. So why is Dana all of a sudden perfectly fine with Charlotte bossing her around and acting like shes beneath her? I mean was she promised a title shot? No, from what i just heard its just so she can be apart of Charlotte's legacy? Lol so Dana is being Charlotte's bitch just so she can be apart of Charlotte's career? How pathetic can they make her look?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose was awesome in that segment. Anyone who says Roman is better then Ambrose in promos or that segment alone is pretty short sighted.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol I love when WWE pretends a wrestler could lose on RAW when they have a match at a PPV in less than a week


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> And he went back to NXT after that. He didn't stay on the main roster like Owens.


He hurt his shoulder and had to have surgery. He came back at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

becky's heels are out of this world. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT ARE THOSE


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The way Ryder moves in the ring bothers me. He looks like he has no flexibility, just stiffly hops around everywhere.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus turning black!


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

Zack Ryder's drop kick to sheamus left his chest looking like his old shitty shirt from 2012.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

mightymike1986 said:


> Fuck, does this mean they are getting rid of Ryder? He's almost the same character, organically over, incredible in the ring.....just gets shit on.


Hype Bros probably happens post draft split. They can easily translate that stuff to the main roster, move merch, and be over with their silliness on a brand


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apollo Crews to come in...oops called it!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus at MITB last year won the case, this year... On the pre-show :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't take much more of this...Look at the crowd..How do you kill a New Orleans crowd? Is the entire crowd suffering from a Hurricane hangover?

Everyone watching may have a class action lawsuit against WWE for First Degree Brain Slaughter.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't smile.. Don't smile.. For the love of everything DON'T SMILE!

Holy shit.. he didn't smile.. Good on him.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone watching the snaps from WWE, pretty cool. Worth the look. Cena was just on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Apollo is just a clone of Titus on this feud now...sigh...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn Crews came off as angry black man. 

And I like it, he showed something besides a smile and flips. He is learning to act bigger on the main roster than anyone at NXT ever showed him how to


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

will they show punk?????? mmmm guess not


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Babies bottom face Crews.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crews vs Sheamus. Two guys with negative charisma going at it.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I seriously hope Sheamus wins In Sunday

That's how shitty I think Apollo Crews is


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why Cesaro & Sami making the same face on the up next screen :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Crews vs Sheamus. Two guys with negative charisma going at it.


But in mathematics if you multiply 2 negatives you get a positive :draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cesaro vs Zayn next? Could be an incredible match, which means WWE's gonna go out of their way to fuck it up and not give it to us. Just watch Owens or someone come running out and getting the match thrown out and we'll get a random shitty tag match instead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro/Zayn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apollo Crews needed to gain more experience and have more time to find his character before being called up.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cesaro and Zayn are unbelievably awful on the mic. This is the worst era of talkers ever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Cesaro vs Zayn next? Could be an incredible match, which means WWE's gonna go out of their way to fuck it up and not give it to us. Just watch Owens or someone come running out and getting the match thrown out and we'll get a random shitty tag match isntead.


Hm... Owens and Del Rio don't have matches tonight, do they?

Hm.....................................................................................


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Sheamus at MITB last year won the case, this year... On the pre-show :lol


Should've been on the pre-show last year instead of being the MITB winner.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So are we in all agreement that this is all leading to a Triple Threat Shield Summerslam main event?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

At least Apollo is doing more than smiling. It's not much but I'll take it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> He hurt his shoulder and had to have surgery. He came back at the Royal Rumble.


Zayn didn't appear after the rumble to MArch. He went back to NXT in December after his surgery. He worked the NXT tapings, did a cameo at the Rumble in January and then spent the next two months in NXT. He then worked both formats to Takeover. 

Zayn has only been fulltime on the main roster since MArch 7th when he started traveling with them


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sony E3 trending more then Monday Night Raw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well there you have it folks, a kind of sort of reference to the shocking balls.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> So are we in all agreement that this is all leading to a Triple Threat Shield Summerslam main event?


Maybe but only because they're panicking. That should be held off on until Wtestlemania.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KO being a snitch bitch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buahahah Alberto Del Rio, perro!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I agree with Owens. You can't tolerate someone being an hour and a half late to the show. Take Alberto out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shit

utter, utter shit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahah:clap


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha.

Raw is multilingual!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican VS Frenchie :bigron


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Owens said Del Rio got here 20 min ago while he was in the opening next to Paige


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making Owens the tattle-tale bitch. Awful.

And fucking Corporate Kane is fucking back.

Raw sucks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

But Del Rio Was Right In Front IN THe Moment Of silence


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Maybe but only because they're panicking. That should be held off on until Wtestlemania.


In what lifetime would Amrbose ever be good enough to main event a Mania? 

They have Cena/Reigns, Cena/Brock, Brock/Reigns, Brock/Rock, HHH/Rock, Rollins/HHH all of which fit better


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

this thread is so dead


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The lucha dragons are still around?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Kane that's a stupid match, GTFO!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

KkO is hilarious lol. Talking French and enraging del rio. Haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane, off you shall fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo is Kane going to eventually lose his cool tonight and cost himself a chance at being apart of the leadership team? It only makes sense.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cesaros theme song pisses me off


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want to say this feels like the longest raw in history but it's half two here and there's an hour and a half to go. eek.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Making Owens the tattle-tale bitch. Awful.


Yeah that seemed quite forced.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice to see Crews pissed off for once, I know he's not the most popular on here but I like the guy. By no means do I think he's the finished product and he was called-up far too soon but there's a good pro-wrestler in there somewhere.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I say this every week but while ADR like many bodybuilders needs to cut down on the color: that man is in such excellent shape. Really commendable plus a good worker with anyone. From what Ive heard he showed character ability in Lucha Underground too so shame they don't use Del Rio with any fucks given.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Kane saying "All that stuff between me and you is in the past" Oh you mean you electrocuting his balls with a car battery and driving his mothers skull into a Steele stage?


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> But Del Rio Was Right In Front IN THe Moment Of silence


Shhhhhh...you weren't supposed to notice that.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Del Rio was 20 minutee late. Was he with PAige :lol.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cesaro Section isn't impressive. They had a guy handing out about 100 sheets there last night asking people to hold up signs for him lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

A match where the outcome actually matters :surprise:

Obviously Owens/ Del Rio will win but I'll take it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro/Zayn and Jericho/Ambrose. Two matches we've never seen before.

:heyman6


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I say this every week but while ADR like many bodybuilders needs to cut down on the color: that man is in such excellent shape. Really commendable plus a good worker with anyone. From what Ive heard he showed character ability in Lucha Underground too so shame they don't use Del Rio with any fucks given.


I fee like ADR stepped up his game a lot since leaving the LON


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Sooo is Kane going to eventually lose his cool tonight and cost himself a chance at being apart of the leadership team? It only makes sense.


Someone should make a jumper cable reference


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I really hope Wyatt returns this RAw. Maybe in the Main Event.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Getting motion sickness on my own fucking couch here.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll mark if Owens / Del Rio lose.

:vince


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Kane saying "All that stuff between me and you is in the past" Oh you mean you electrocuting his balls with a car battery and driving his mothers skull into a Steele stage?


Just the little squabbles of life, no biggie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Someone should make a jumper cable reference


Kane could always pull out the "I saved your father from being buried alive" card.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SpikeDudley said:


> WrestlingOracle said:
> 
> 
> > I say this every week but while ADR like many bodybuilders needs to cut down on the color: that man is in such excellent shape. Really commendable plus a good worker with anyone. From what Ive heard he showed character ability in Lucha Underground too so shame they don't use Del Rio with any fucks given.
> ...


So has Rusev, I guess you are a little more motivated when you are not being booked as a GROUP of guys that are one mans punching bag


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> I fee like ADR stepped up his game a lot since leaving the LON


It's amazing what talent can do when they aren't stuck in a group with the single and sole purpose of being fed to someone!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Here comes another fake awesome match that'll have tons of near falls, but has no story, so why should I care


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Kane saying "All that stuff between me and you is in the past" Oh you mean you electrocuting his balls with a car battery and driving his mothers skull into a Steele stage?


Shane did launch his ass into a 18 wheeler at one point too lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Will we see Kane do his 3,882,224th Choke Slam? I sure as hell hope not. I'd rather watch Rocks erode.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Some fuckery is bound to happen, I think this feud may go all the way to SummerSlam.


Whether Deans wins MITB *and the WWE title in the same night or not*, I still expect a Triple Threat at SummerSlam.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> In what lifetime would Amrbose ever be good enough to main event a Mania?
> 
> They have Cena/Reigns, Cena/Brock, Brock/Reigns, Brock/Rock, HHH/Rock, Rollins/HHH all of which fit better


In the same lifetime which saw Miz headline a Wrestlemania. Ambrose isn't main eventing, The Shield will be and I couldn't give less of a fuck about your beef with him and neither would the millions who would be anticipating it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Will we see Kane do his 3,882,224th Choke Slam? I sure as hell hope not. I'd rather watch Rocks erode.


I read that as "Roode's socks".

Thought it was some kind of TNA fetish.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I can't believe how uninteresting Zayn/Cesaro has become.

Two guys with more chemistry than almost anyone else in the business, and they just throw'em out there with no story, no stakes, no nothing on some random Raw.

It's not like it's a new matchup either. They've produced some great stuff in the past together, be it on NXT or outside the WWE, but we've seen this so many times that to now see them put in some throwaway match just doesn't get me invested or interested at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Shane did launch his ass into a 18 wheeler at one point too lol


He also threw Kane into a pit of fire to burn to death. Good to see these guys don't hold grudges lol.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Martins said:


> I can't believe how uninteresting Zayn/Cesaro has become.
> 
> Two guys with more chemistry than almost anyone else in the business, and they just throw'em out there with no story, no stakes, no nothing on some random Raw.
> 
> It's not like it's a new matchup either. They've produced some great stuff in the past together, be it on NXT or outside the WWE, but we've seen this so many times that to now see them put in some throwaway match just doesn't get me invested or interested at all.


Could it be that neither of them can cut a promo to further a feud and that wrestling only gets you so far?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> He also threw Kane into a pit of fire to burn to death. Good to see these guys don't hold grudges lol.


Think of the fucked up shit they could imagine together to do to people


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought Del Rio was stuck at the airport for 5 hours?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

No crowd this is not awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking love that move.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NO!* lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good yet surprising finish. I didn't think that would be the finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That ending was really cool.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow. Short and sweet. A match doesn't have to be 20 minutes to be great. That was a nice finish.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy shit! That finish looked incredible, thought Zayn was going to break his neck but ended up snapping thing off in emphatic fashion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Zayn/Cesaro gets 7 minutes and 3 are during commercial.

Raw sucks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami won ?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can imagine the vomit that will stream from my mouth if the ginger jobber grabs down that briefcase..


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Could it be that neither of them can cut a promo to further a feud and that wrestling only gets you so far?


Could be that they're not really given any proper story or chance to develop an actual reason to fight. Again.

Not saying they're both splendid mic workers, but the fault isn't on them for what I said.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE GUY said:


> I thought Del Rio was stuck at the airport for 5 hours?


WWE now just banking on no one watching the show love from start to finish while writing storylines :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match, just too short.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes Sami! Beautiful finish.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cavs are winning


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The honest to goodness problem with Zayn, Cesaro, Del Rio, and a number of people is that they have to put on 10-15min matches on Raw. Raw was never about that shit. They are just to bland to carry the weight of a show on the mic and with antics. 

The way things are going I half way expect them to flip the script with the characters on SD who talk their way through a show in Cena, Orton, HHH, Jericho, Miz, and the like and watch them outdraw the workers. It's the perfect way to bring back the way Raw was giving the live SD to the characters


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck are they consonantly telling us this is the greatest MITB ppv of all time? It hasn't even happened yet. They're acting as if the entire card is stacked with dream matches or something, we got the MITB match, Styles vs Cena and Reigns vs Rollins, hardly a reason to start hailing is as the greatest of all time. 

Unless this is just a ploy to make people forget about MITB 2011 to try and force the idea into our heads that this one is the better since Punk was a big part of why 2011's was so great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The 6 men MiTB match is going to be great. All these matches they have been doing between the participants are so that they become familiar with each other and developer chemistry. The flow of the match should be very good.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I can imagine the vomit that will stream from my mouth if the ginger jobber grabs down that briefcase..


I think it's got to be KO or Ambrose. They are the only two in that group that will have credibility against Reigns if he retains, which I fully expect him to do.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

That was an InZayn move.

Also I liked the big gold ladder that was made for Big Show and Kane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of the matches at MITB are so damn predictable and some of the winners are people that fans absolutely hate, and they're not even heel.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well they have managed to somehow hype the Rollins Reigns match a bit more. So I gurss you cant say they havebnt hyped the match. They did alot on that segment. O am interested, so that is sayiong something. WWE is The SHield right now, lets be honest about that. They are the Rock and Austin equivalent of this generation. Ambrose is foley . And as for MITB. I see OWens or Ambrose winning it. With Wyatt being a WildCard.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The new truck system where Kevin Dunn mutes those boos for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Really sucks to see John Krasinski in a straight to DVD movie. Good actor.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are they consonantly telling us this is the greatest MITB ppv of all time? It has even happened yet.


Honestly they are tryign to sell the group in the match. You go from people like RVD, Kane, Orton, Mysterio, Edge, and the like working the match to a bunch of good wrestlers


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DAPA DOO!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed Zayn vs Cesaro... was it good?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

The goat is here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena and Reigns are now both the most controversial superstars of all time! :cole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I liked how they did the Ambrose Asylum segment for the Seth vs Roman match as opposed to a contract signing.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Torn for who to root for in Cena vs AJ. If AJ loses he might be buried :/


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cena going to hold back to about a 7 on the mic to give AJ a shot. I'm going to be pissed if they don't give them 30 minutes


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On the inevitable day John Cena has his tribute retirement show/speech: will Johnboy still have to work the crowd to get them over the 50/50 line or will crowds give him his due on that day?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> The new truck system where Kevin Dunn mutes those boos for your viewing pleasure!


Thought they pulled a nice trick tonight by turning Ambrose's mic back on so the sound of Dean clapping was heard over the boos :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh god Coles in the ring


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how the WWE title feud was placed near the start of the show and the Styles vs Cena feud is being treated as the real main event.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cavs and Warriors game is really good.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Asmodeus said:


> I think it's got to be KO or Ambrose. They are the only two in that group that will have credibility against Reigns if he retains, which I fully expect him to do.


Jericho could win it for the first time ever. And he could bury your favorite guy if he chooses lol. I think he has an outside shot


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And after all that they still booooed Cena hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are they consonantly telling us this is the greatest MITB ppv of all time? It hasn't even happened yet. They're acting as if the entire card is stacked with dream matches or something, we got the MITB match, Styles vs Cena and Reigns vs Rollins, hardly a reason to start hailing is as the greatest of all time.
> 
> Unless this is just a ploy to make people forget about MITB 2011 to try and force the idea into our heads that this one is the better since Punk was a big part of why 2011's was so great.


Or this MITB is going to be awesome.

Cena/AJ dream match
6 man MITB that I'm going to drink in, man
Rollins/Roman should be great too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Thought they pulled a nice trick tonight by turning Ambrose's mic back on so the sound of Dean clapping was heard over the boos :lol


:lol

And Rollins getting cheered literally everytime he opened up his mouth in a non-smark town. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is this 15 years in the making when Cena didn't get hot until 2005? Idiots.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> All of the matches at MITB are so damn predictable and some of the winners are people that fans absolutely hate, and they're not even heel.


Does that include the MitB ladder match itself, because I fail to see how it's predictable or that there are any faces in that match that people hate. Unless a small contingent of WF posters = fans hate someone. By that logic though, every wrestler in WWE is hated.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just flipped back to raw and when the hell did Michael Cole get a soul patch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No TNA mention :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HUH?!?! WTF at WWE even chasing Styles, year after year.... liar!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PWG, ROH, and NJPW all got that rub from Cena .... fuck you TNA and your cookies too


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cena mentioning PWG & ROH ?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I missed Zayn vs Cesaro... was it good?


They've had much better, it was a short but solid TV match with a great finish.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

AJ styles was before Shane mcmahons return lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE counting TNA and ROH world titles as titles?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually, in 2001 I didn't wonder what would happen between John and AJ. In fact, I didn't in 2002, 20003 or 2004 for that matter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is WWE threatend by TNA or something? :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cena name dropping PWG and ROH :lmao

I truly believe this man could go on a cursing spree live on Raw and he'd suffer absolutely no consequences.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena just built up AJ pretty nice there. That means he's going to win at the PPV. :cena


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Tna Burial :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> HUH?!?! WTF at WWE even chasing Styles, year after year.... liar!


They said Styles chased them but WWE said no with the old management


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Honestly they are tryign to sell the group in the match. You go from people like RVD, Kane, Orton, Mysterio, Edge, and the like working the match to a bunch of good wrestlers


Did they used to have all big names like that? I remember the years when they had two cases, and there were basically all mid carders outside of one or two guys.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TNA just got :berried


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

He really is just a clean shaven cumsock, Cena.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Cavs and Warriors game is really good.


You know you're in the Raw thread?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ did himself a service by not coming to WWE earlier on. They would've ruined him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't AJ appear before Shane returned :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ain't Nobody Breakin This ******* :trips9


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Martins said:


> Cena name dropping PWG and ROH :lmao
> 
> I truly believe this man could go on a cursing spree live on Raw and he'd suffer absolutely no consequences.


Corbin told Joe take his ass back to ROH on NXT before. 

TNA pissed Vince off years ago with the cookeie incident where they walked into their commercial they were filming and started filming WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love how the WWE title feud was placed near the start of the show and the Styles vs Cena feud is being treated as the real main event.


It all seems kinda familiar doesn't it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The rumor that John Cena will start a wellness suspension after MITB is hilarious. Who knew penis enlargement pills were a banned substance?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Betta watch yo mouf.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena doing "Cena things"...hahaha!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Captain of The Bitch Club.


Lulz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG.

THIS IS AWFUL

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking Cena, man.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena begging for that chant is so fucking lame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena begging for them chants.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

That douche in the orange shirt was doing both AJ Styles and John Cena chants


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ouuuu edgy :ha 

ban the club, have balor help take cena out lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Styles theme song has really grown on me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is leaving it up to AJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

What makes AJ Styles the second to last underdog?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Preach AJ preach!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles buring Cnea hard :lol

Oh Cena is not happy. Styles hit a nerve. Cena now burying the Indys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ going HAM


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Classic Cena bury promo incoming


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena is SO in touch with the IWC. Respect.


----------



## cmwrestling (Sep 7, 2015)

This is the first time live that I've watched since mania and based on what I'm watching will be the last time I watch until Summerslam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ is scared!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena burying the whole Indy scene.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

manstis1804 said:


> What makes AJ Styles the second to last underdog?


Apparently there is one more underdog out there for Cena to bury after Styles :draper2


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This feud is hacky bullshit. Cena pulling the be a man card, AJ whining about everything. It's all so up it's own ass, instead of just being a wrestling feud.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel like these twos legit don't like each other


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena shitting on the indy guys:lol

Kinda seemed like a shot at Punk.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit just got real yo!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AJ a bit confused by the 'balls' remark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hate how they have Cena go into angry dad mode and scold his rival "SHUT UP!" and they just stand there all quiet.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

AJ will sign the No Club option, then Balor will debut and help AJ beat Cena.

Because he's technically not a part of the Club yet.

See it coming a mile away, watch.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm pumped. AJ signs the non-Club contract - Anderson and Gallows don't show up....

..but Balor does! Can't wait.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

K-mart shopping ass :heston


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Kmart shopping ass LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ sounds dumb on the mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AJ's funny as a heel :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was underwhelming.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Goddamn it AJ you fell for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great mic work between Cena and Styles.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Enter Prince Balor Devitt.

Haha.

Burreto Karubo.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That was a good segment that actually felt legit. Been months since something felt like that. Good stuff from both sides. AJ needs to remain in the uppercard forever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ beasting on the mic!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So experts, who buried who the hardest this week? Cena or Styles?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God this whole segment has been nothing but just another contrived John Cena dick stroke fest at the expense of just the next victim. Why in the aching fuck was that second contract bit even made up?? Who in fuck would even think of that? Total fucking Cena dick suck fest..
:fuckthis


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Balor helps AJ win and joins the Club. Otherwise Cena is winning.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BTW, props to AJ. He's been great in these main event feuds, obviously in the ring but on the mic as well. This has been a solid build to this point, and his previous feud with Roman was built extremely well.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Finn Balor debut to help Styles.

So obvious, jeez.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Considering AJ has never been a promo guy. He's come a long way in a short time with his WWE promos..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy crap impressive mic work from Cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena will win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like all of those Cena segments follow the exact same blueprint every single time.


----------



## Thevintage (May 8, 2016)

Wow . These two are electric when they get into the ring together . Cena's promo/mic skills are really compelling and captivating and AJ has been more than holding his own as well . Really looking forward to this match .


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I mean if AJ doesn't win after that segment he is going to look like a right idiot especially since he has already lost his only 2 feuds in WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Those contracts look so official...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That move by Zayn was sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

AJ Styles could have pointed out how John Cena completely flip flopped from last week.

Last week Cena was basically calling AJ a bust. This week all he does is compliment him lol.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Please don't debut Balor as AJ's bitch. Balor was the Club before AJ was even a thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwf said:


> AJ Styles could have pointed out how John Cena completely flip flopped from last week.
> *
> Last week Cena was basically calling AJ a bust. This week all he does is compliment him lol*.


DAT GREAT WWE STORYTELLING AND MIC WORK. SO GREAT.

:heyman6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Golden St don't miss from the outside.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Balor is shit anyway. Sorry I said, its true, its damn true.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

They won't have AJ beat Cena clean.

Therefore, Finn Devitt Balor.

Too obvious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Owens is winning the briefcase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

DREAM FEUD~

DREAM MATCH~

All I see is Cena being the usual condescending prick he is, with the feud painting "THA INDY DUDE" as the petulant child who thinks he's better than Cena (pff, like it matters that you're more experienced and you've wrestled all over the world, this is the BIG LEAGUES, SON), so Cena just shouts him down angry dad-style. 

Then he buries him. :draper2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So I'm guessing Balor helps AJ win ?

Also props to AJ he's been more than holding his own on the mic seeing as most noted that as his weak point. He's no Cena but he's more than held is own with him, he's above mid tier on this current roster as far as mic work goes.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I enjoyed the segment. Definitely some electricity there between Styles and Cena. People want to bitch just to bitch. Styles has easily exceeded expectations on the stick the last few weeks.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I must just be in a positive mood tonight because I've enjoyed a good percentage of the show tonight way more than usual. The Styles/Cena segment was actually good imo.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

bonkertons said:


> Did they used to have all big names like that? I remember the years when they had two cases, and there were basically all mid carders outside of one or two guys.


- Jericho, Kane, Benoit, Edge, Christian 
- Finlay, MAtt, Lashley, Shelton, RVD, Flair 
- Edge, Kennedy, Punk, Jeff, MAtt, Orton 
- Jericho, KEnnedy, Shelton, MVP, Punk, Morrison 
- Punk, Kane, Henry, Kofi, Christian, Finlay
- Dolph, Kane, Shelton, Swagger, MVP, Matt, Bourne 

Orton, Miz, Truth, Jericho, Bourne, DiBiase, Morrison, Edge
Matt, Kane, Cody, Christian, Kofi, Big Show, Dolph, Kofi 

Bourne, Miz, Mysterio, ADR, Riley, Truth, Kofi, Swagger
Cody, Bryan, Kane, Cara, Wade, Sheamus, Slater, Gabriel 

Kane, Chris Jericho, Big Show John Cena, The Miz 
Sandow, Kidd, Christian, Cody, Dolph, Cara 

CM Punk, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Rob Van Dam, and Kane. 

John Cena, Randy Orton, Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Sheamus, Kane and Roman Reigns

I mean most of those guys got the rub of being multiple time IC, ECW, US, Tag, or World champs because of the old split. They all had more of a resume to their name than Owens, Zayn, Cesaro, Ambrose. Right now we essentailly have the name of JEricho and ADR carrying the match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The days when Bryan was wrestling...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the main event?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I loved that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles has no chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tag team match, perro!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Go-home show to a PPV and less than 1000 posts with 40 minutes left in the show. YIKES. Horrible show, so it deserves it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should just give us three hours of Kevin Owens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What is a Heel said:


> Please don't debut Balor as AJ's bitch. Balor was the Club before AJ was even a thing.


With his work in NXT, Balor doesn't even deserve to be AJ's bitch.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

KOJIMA JUST RETURNED AND ENTERED THE RUMBLE AT #30 AND WON

EXCITED AF RN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has ADR always had that tat on his side?.. I just noticed it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Finn stays in NXT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off with shakey cam for christ sakes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Am I the only person who wants Sin Cara to turn heel?

Say after the LD's lose tonight, due to Kalisto?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know WWE just b/c you keep saying things does not make them true.....


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> With his work in NXT, Balor doesn't even deserve to be AJ's bitch.


His work of selling out NXT everywhere it goes, being in the first NXT ladder and cage match, and having consistent great matches... as well as being the face and creating the Bullet Club.

Yeah, he is awful.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So Balor helps AJ win and joins the Club. Otherwise Cena is winning.


Sounds right, and wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. I still think the plan is to do the series of 3 matches thing. AJ takes #1 after Balor debuts and interferes; Cena takes #2 when New Day make the save; and match #3 will be for the new Smackdown Title. 

That plus the Shield triple threat seems like a solid base for Summerslam. Add in New Day vs Club(w/Balor) in a 6-man tag for the Titles; Sasha vs Charlotte for the Women's Title, and Zayn vs Owens? Summerslam looks to be shaping up well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Has ADR always had that tat on his side?.. I just noticed it.


I think its susposed to refelct PAige in some way lol. Paige has a tattoe similar too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto has fallen so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Surely Ambrose vs Jericho can't be the main event, i mean two random competitors from the mitb match that we've seen wrestle 30 times? Should have just saved Styles and Cena for the main event.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

If I was the Lucha Dragons I would pay someone like Zack Ryder to come out and punch me in the face so I get that DQ win


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe Bray Wyatt reeturns in the main event" ? Has the main Event even been set yet?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose will get revenge on Jericho later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho/Ambrose as a main event for a go-home show would be quite funny. SummerSlam shaping up to be boring. Same 'feuds' all the time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I just realized when I don't care for Cena, he's the face version of KO. Cena sucks up to the crowd, talks down to most everyone else. Owens sucks up to anyone with authority, talks down to everyone else. That works for his bully gimmick, though. Cena is a two-faced bully as a babyface.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> If I was the Lucha Dragons I would pay someone like Zack Ryder to come out and punch me in the face so I get that DQ win


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Should have just saved Styles and Cena for the main event.


Or why not just put the Shield reunion on last? Isn't it supposed to be important at some point?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> DAT GREAT WWE STORYTELLING AND MIC WORK. SO GREAT.
> 
> :heyman6


Oh come on bro this stuff makes Vince Gilligan look like Gill Gilliam. Now excuse me while I go find my replica Sami Zayn hat and pour some apple juice into my WWE logo cup.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are acting like Ambrose didn't just wrestle Jericho on Smackdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> - Jericho, Kane, Benoit, Edge, Christian
> - Finlay, MAtt, Lashley, Shelton, RVD, Flair
> - Edge, Kennedy, Punk, Jeff, MAtt, Orton
> - Jericho, KEnnedy, Shelton, MVP, Punk, Morrison
> ...


Which is ironic, since those are the two that most probably want to see win the least. At the end of the day though, I think part of that is revisionist history. 10 years from now we can look back on this ladder match and think it was one of the most stacked MitB's, if Ambrose, Owens, and perhaps Zayn go on to big things. The first two seem pretty likely.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

It doesn't have to be Balor either.

It can be a new member of The Club debuting to help AJ.

There's been talk of adding new Club members anyway.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lol Poor TNA. When PWG and ROH get acknowledged but Cena wont even say "that place in Florida".

Finn Balor helping AJ would be obvious but Cena pinning AJ clean can certainly happen also, so who knows.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jericho ansd Ambrose main event would kinda be silly. Seeing its like a 6 man LAdder match. Somehow I don't think the old Luchas are replacing Del Rio and Owens. So no Stakes really.


----------



## LanceStormwascool (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't tune in until 9:30, but read reports, and this is a great Raw. Build up for ppv has been solid, and this is almost like a WM stacked ppv without all the HOFers and celebrities. Makes me want to subsribe to Network again. But I'm stepping away from Internet and Wrestling gradually. My money has been low. No time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is Great! wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Perhaps they are having another Asylum match!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw two and a half hours in, and this thread hasn't reached 100 pages yet....

:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens saves the match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ KO! GOAT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I think its susposed to refelct PAige in some way lol. Paige has a tattoe similar too.


These mothafuckas already getting tats and shit. How ignorant can they be lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Been a decent Raw tonight, certainly better than the last two weeks.

That's not saying much, though.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL at KO just dragging Del Rio like a ho.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho/Ambrose as a main event for a go-home show would be quite funny. SummerSlam shaping up to be boring. Same 'feuds' all the time.


It's actually shaping up to be pretty dope, TBH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a shocking result! :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Overalll its been a solid Raw tbh. Opening Segment was kinda silly, but kinda funny depending on your point of view. I Thought the Shield Segment was very good. Roman once again was exposed on the mic, but he kinda brought it back in his last words, still bad though. Seth was the star of that segment. Funny he was getting tons of face reactions, and Reigns was getting mostly Heel reactions lol. Good beat down in the end too, not knowing who is going to win at MITB (Reigns well). And suggesting Ambrose well win MITB. I speak like the shows over, well did it really begin?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I actually liked Hunico when he was the stereotypical Mexican riding to the ring on a low rider bike, but ever since he became Sin Cara#2 or#3? i dunno but he's been non existent and booked as the lowest jobber on the roster.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The fuggin' crowd is READY to cheer Del Rio... turn him face already FFS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> It's actually shaping up to be pretty dope, TBH.


Dope by today's standards and if you just started watching. Horrible in every other sense of the word, though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> With his work in NXT, Balor doesn't even deserve to be AJ's bitch.


AJ deserves to be his. Balor accomplished more as the guy in NXT than Styles did his whole TNA career success and exposure wise when it came to elevating a brand. And he started the Bullet Club in New Japan to boot. At best they are equals, at worst AJ is his bitch and second in command if AJ loses again in a big match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Del Rio's been pretty alright since getting entered in MITB


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Ufc chants for 3 hours every week would be great


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena didn't even say TNA! :ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> These mothafuckas already getting tats and shit. How ignorant can they be lol.


Yeah Yeah I know. I Think Paige is gonna regeret it in the long run :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, I'm tired of seeing this match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I will give Miz credit for always keeping the IC belt so damn shiny. You can tell he constantly polishes it compared to other guys


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

First time ever on RAW? Is that so?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why did they give Miz the title if they're going to make him film a movie nobody cares about....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz is Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The fuggin' crowd is READY to cheer Del Rio... turn him face already FFS!


What!?!?? What were you watching?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Raw two and a half hours in, and this thread hasn't reached 100 pages yet....
> 
> :lol


Perhaps there are some that are doing what I usually do - don't post while watching. I tend to enjoy the show more when I'm not constantly reading about how much it sucks.

Only reason I logged on was to say how much I hate when Big E spanks his opponents. For some reason though I never left.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We already had this match, you stupid idiot!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Yeah I know. I Think Paige is gonna regeret it in the long run :lol


PAige is lucky she wasn't around when Pussy Monster Batista was in the locker room lol.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

wwetna1 said:


> AJ deserves to be his. Balor accomplished more as the guy in NXT than Styles did his whole TNA career success and exposure wise when it came to elevating a brand. And he started the Bullet Club in New Japan to boot. At best they are equals, at worst AJ is his bitch and second in command if AJ loses again in a big match


lol Balor didn't elevate shit. The things elevating NXT is signing big names, good word of mouth, and not sucking as much as Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do they do this to Dean Ambrose? Constantly put him in matches with guys he's faced like a zillion times before. First with Owens, now with Jericho, lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Kalisto has fallen so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never should of been up there in the first place


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Perhaps there are some that are doing what I usually do - don't post while watching. I tend to enjoy the show more when I'm not constantly reading about how much it sucks.
> 
> Only reason I logged on was to say how much I hate when Big E spanks his opponents. For some reason though I never left.


Wrong. As recent as last year, Raw threads used to get somewhere between 2000-2500 posts per week.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

bonkertons said:


> Perhaps there are some that are doing what I usually do - don't post while watching. I tend to enjoy the show more when I'm not constantly reading about how much it sucks.
> 
> Only reason I logged on was to say how much I hate when Big E spanks his opponents. For some reason though I never left.


I agree with you. I don't post during a ppv for that very reason. You got some people who will say this sucks to say it sucks because thats their gimmick over actually watching


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The match will probably end in a brawl between the former Shield members and the participants of the MITB match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Del Rio isn't getting back with his wife!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So we got 30 minutes to go and we're already having the main event match? Surely something else has gotta happen, i knwo this match aint going 30 fucking minutes.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw was decent tonight. No real complaints.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So we got 30 minutes to go and we're already having the main event match? Surely something else has gotta happen, i knwo this match aint going 30 fucking minutes.


It wouldn't be 30. It'd be 20. Probably even less than that with entrances.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> LOL at KO just dragging Del Rio like a ho.







:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Dope by today's standards and if you just started watching. Horrible in every other sense of the word, though.


At least using Shield triple threat assuming they go that way gives h some interesting ways they can take things albeit they probably take a vanilla route. Also worth noting that if Brock loses: that presents some interesting opportunity as well. That would be a solid base to go off of at least.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Another Raw that sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At least using Shield triple threat assuming they go that way gives h some interesting ways they can take things albeit they probably take a vanilla route. Also worth noting that if Brock loses: that presents some interesting opportunity as well. That would be a solid base to go off of at least.


At this point, I'm even tired of the Shield, and I actually liked them. Plus, like you said, Reigns would probably just win anyways. We shall see, though.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I miss Maryse and Miz

They needs to save us again


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Perhaps there are some that are doing what I usually do - don't post while watching. I tend to enjoy the show more when I'm not constantly reading about how much it sucks.
> 
> Only reason I logged on was to say how much I hate when Big E spanks his opponents. For some reason though I never left.


I bailed after the Cena/AJ segment. Everything worth seeing has already happened.

Seems WWE give zero shits about their Raw main event any more :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Dope by today's standards and if you just started watching. Horrible in every other sense of the word, though.


What exactly are you expecting for Summerslam?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Special guest time keeper? lol KO "Thats good thats good, ring the little bell".


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

You guys think Vivian queseda will Marry that guy?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to be a special guest wire coiler! Come on Steph hook me up! I want in on the act too!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is going to be on commentary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

How the fuck is Jericho not the one doing the talking tonight? I mean he's easily the best talker in the match and he hasn't been given a long segment or mic time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> What exactly are you expecting for Summerslam?


Something new...and good, considering it's the 2nd biggest show of the year.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I miss Maryse and Miz

They needs to save us again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fo the love of god, we need to endure this highlight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol at them cutting out Seth's part.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH look WWE trying to make it look as if the WWE title is in the main event scene by showing a recap from 2 hours ago.

Also its lame as fuck they had Ambrose involved with Rollins and Reigns, pretty much telling us he's winning mitb to go onto feud with those two.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I actually liked Hunico when he was the stereotypical Mexican riding to the ring on a low rider bike, but ever since he became Sin Cara#2 or#3? i dunno but he's been non existent and booked as the lowest jobber on the roster.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I bailed after the Cena/AJ segment. Everything worth seeing has already happened.
> 
> Seems WWE give zero shits about their Raw main event any more :lol


It seems WWE have pretty much given up on the third hour altogether the most important stuff usually happens at the end of the second hour now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they reshow Reigns' final comments and Ambrose's final comments but not Rollins b/c his got cheered and weren't suppose to :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was nothing special. Some good mic work, but nothing memorable.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now they are just wasting time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a fan of deal rio but him and KO have aweome chemistry. Such great arguing haha. Ring the little bell. KO stealing this show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> *Something new...and good*, considering it's the 2nd biggest show of the year.


You mean like they did for their biggest show of the year? :lol

Oh wait, that was their biggest show OF ALL TIME!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So if Wyatt does not return today. When well he? MITB is next Monday (Over here). Does he return on sD? IF not then must be after MITB.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I think they should compromise with Kane and give him back his position as:

Concessions Kane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So we got 30 minutes to go and we're already having the main event match? Surely something else has gotta happen, i knwo this match aint going 30 fucking minutes.


That's what I'm saying. I feel like the 7th participant is gonna come out at the end or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane is going to snap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahaha they brought up the car battery


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol They mention the car batteries.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They referenced it. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, this is the main event. They're just killing time right now, too. Watch Kane be the 7th man. :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So when does HHH cut in and say fuck it I'm running SD by myself


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More Stephanie. Less Shane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stupididiotville.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am thinking if Wyatt does return, it is right now. He returns to be 7th man. IF he doesent but it well be a while after.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stupid Idiotville, lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro just became their best announcer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Residing in Stupididiotville :cesaro


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god are they seriously gonna have it both ways? "we're both gonna continue to run Raw but i'll run SD" how fucking lame.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did Cesaro get out there so fast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shane jumped off a cell for control of Raw and now wants to run SmackDown? 

Wow, just wow at the stupidity of WWE storylines.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stupididiotville. 

Population = 322+ million


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho should grab the mic and call someone a STUPID IDIOT every week just so I can mark out like a geek.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

The car batteries hahhahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> More Stephanie. Less Shane.


Less McMahons. More:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Again WWE just b/c you say something a million plus times, it does not make it true...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> How the fuck is Jericho not the one doing the talking tonight? I mean he's easily the best talker in the match and he hasn't been given a long segment or mic time


Lowkey, he's winning the briefcase.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince has lost his mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If this doesn't lead to Wyatt im Throwing a bitch fit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know earlier Cole did say "here is the MITB competitors as it stands now" so that probably does mean we're getting the 7th guy in the mitb tonight, most liekly Wyatt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seriously what is it with WWE? Why cut Seth's final comments yet leave Roman's and Ambrose's so lame.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cole is an idiot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't want Wyatt as the 7th guy if they have one. MEH.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know earlier Cole did say "here is the MITB competitors as it stands now" so that probably does mean we're getting the 7th guy in the mitb tonight, most liekly Wyatt.


I would like if Bray is never officially out in the match, but debuts at MITB anyway and grabs the briefcase.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Bray Wyatt is going to show up tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If we get a 7th guy, it'll be Kane. He'll be regular Kane and pissed he got turned down..


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Something new...and good, considering it's the 2nd biggest show of the year.


I was asking specifically. You seem pretty confident that it will be terrible. I'm wondering what matches you think they are building to that I'm apparently not seeing.

I mean, the Shield triple threat is certainly something that hasn't happened before. I know you are tired of the Shield as you said before, but most people have been waiting for it. 

Cena/AJ I suppose won't be "new" by Summerslam, but if the new title is on the line it will certainly be hyped and have that big match feel.

After that, you have your base. It shouldn't be hard to come up with a few more quality matches after that. It appears as though they are building toward Owens/Zayn. Again, maybe not new if you watched NXT or way back to Generico/Steen, but it's something that has yet to happen on the main roster, and they'll have two months to build it and get the crowd invested.

Then you have the Women's title. Some people don't give a fuck about this division, but the possibilities for Summerslam are pretty exciting if you do. A returning Sasha in the main event with the possibility of a debuting Bayley, which a lot of people seem pumped about.

Then you have the Tag Titles, which will probably be New Day/Club. If you get your Balor debut at MitB, you could end up turning this into a six-man tag for the Titles, which would certainly be fresh. We haven't seen a quality six-man tag since The Shield split up, and these guys would certainly be able to put on a good one.

Then you have a few spots left to fill with the IC, US, and another side feud. There are a lot of solid possibilities, and the potential is there for a great card. I think they would really have to try hard to fuck this up.

..but hey, I've been burned by my optimism before.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I feel like the 7th participant is gonna come out at the end or something.


Orton, Neville, Bray or who the fugg cares!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Shane by any chance does this have anything to do with the whole car battery incident?" "No, but it certainly didn't help your chances" lmfao.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaso with his comments lol.he does a pretty good job too. Just woke up lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro didn't botch like Lillian. Cesaro Da GOAT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho on StupidIdiot Center


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't want Wyatt as the 7th guy if they have one. MEH.


Wyatt > Ambrose >


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Haha, cheer for Del Rio ringing the bell.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Orton, Neville, Bray or who the fugg cares!


I have feeling it's Kane fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If we get a 7th guy, it'll be Kane. He'll be regular Kane and pissed he got turned down..


And turns what was a great 6 man line-up into shit.

Hope it's Orton or Wyatt instead.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hahahaha Cesaro And Ambrose "Who looks like he just rolled out of bed" :lol :lol :lol. Taking a shot at Ambroses presentaiton classic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose has to be sick of facing Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> At this point, I'm even tired of the Shield, and I actually liked them. Plus, like you said, Reigns would probably just win anyways. We shall see, though.


Considering we are pretty damn paper thin at babyface ATM with AJ turning: they won't do this: but Seth getting hurt and losing at MITB to Reigns would be a perfect launching path to have Trips return to blame Seth for all this shit and turn Seth with a win at Summerslam and start that babyface run. I predict a HHH/Shane match for Summerslam though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah.. I think I'm just going to go do dishes, it's bound to be more entertaining than this match again.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Samoa Zayn hasn't even opened his mouth yet


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Another sub par RAW smh


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RAW is not Jericho anymore. RAW is Kevin Owens.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

KO saying cesaro suits too big, Guy Is gold today.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually hope there isn't a 7th man, and they just stick with the 6 they have. I'm used to them now :lol


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

lol someone yelled "Go back to toronto"


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully the 7th man is Kane, Roman Reigns needs his WHC feud with Kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens on commentary burying people is what's truly best for business wens2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"You're the equivalent of Bryon Saxton" loool


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There is still a ton of time left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahhaa they went to commercial soon as this match got interesting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG another commercial.

:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Why do you have a chair?"

"You need a hammer to ring the belt, you don't need a chair."

I love Owens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You need a hammer to ring the bell, not a chair :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IF their is a 7th man it has to be Wyatt or Orton. No one else.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Attitude said:


> lol someone yelled "Go back to toronto"


But he's from Winnipeg you stupid idiot :jericho2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Why do you have a chair? You need a hammer to ring the bell, not a chair!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like a good time for a commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Usos though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Commercial after 4 minutes of show. They really just did that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Cavs/GSW game is GUD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Usos though.


Thank God, so tired of the crayola twins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I have feeling it's Kane fpalm


That crossed my mind, but then I ran my head into brick at 8 MPH... oooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I haaaaaaaaaaaaate liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiife riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight nooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Commercial after 4 minutes of show. They really just did that.


Maybe setting up going over time for some big 7th member reveal?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i know the MITB match is a big part of the ppv since it is named after it but the match never main events the ppv, the WWE title feud should be getting the main event slot not the MITB guys. I mean the WWE title feud should be treated as a more important thing on the show. CM Punk vs Cena was the big focus of the build leading up to MITB 2011 not the MITB match.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw is def Kevin Owens. He has been involved in almost every segment,without him this raw would have sucked. Ko is awesome, you don't need a chair to ring the bell hahah


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane is asking for a bunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit how many commercials are their in the states.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I actually hope there isn't a 7th man, and they just stick with the 6 they have.* I'm used to them now* :lol


I sort of feel the same way, but because they kinda feel like a comedy troupe to me more than anything right now :lmao

I don't really want them to split up after MITB, I want them to get a reality show on the Network where they're all stuck in the same house and have to put up with each other :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Saxton is also an idiot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i know the MITB match is a big part of the ppv since it is named after it but the match never main events the ppv, the WWE title feud should be getting the main event slot not the MITB guys. I mean the WWE title feud should be treated as a more important thing on the show. CM Punk vs Cena was the big focus of the build leading up to MITB 2011 not the MITB match.


For about the past six or so months the true Raw main event has been the ten o clock slot

Past three weeks it's been the Cena/Styles segments.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MITB is basically a #1 contender match in reality. Its a test drive to who well be the next main eventer.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Jbl: I'm sorry Kevin,at some point Byron was sprayed with human repellant. Hahhaha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Dean overcome this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Enjoyable commentary!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

KO taught Jericho all his moves.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

KO saying Cole lives in a fantasy world where his commentary is good. Hahhaha. Guy is killing it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins needs to save us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> This Cavs/GSW game is GUD.


I try to flip back and forth when basketball is on, since I'm old school and don't have a DVR. But I always end up staying with basketball if the game is at all competitive. The atmosphere is 10x better. WWE has a real problem with that.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose flying elbow to a standing opponent might be my least favorite move in the WWE

Either that or Sheamus ten beats of the Baron or whatever it's called


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ofc.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Suena la campana, perro!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who's the 7th man?!? It's Hogan!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

with glasses intact. :vince3


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hate Ambrose's moveset so much.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

KO saying regardless if he wins or loses will slap Michael Coles little face. Haha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Bray!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This beat down is so lifeless.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW ABOUT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cena4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish to the show I guess.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is the scarf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welllll, guess there's no 7th man. Unless he shows up at MITB.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Should have had the lights go out on Jericho for a pop.

WWE doesn't know how to end shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No better way to close Raw than the gift of Jericho, drink it the f*ck in.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WEll that was dissapointing. NO Wyatt return, perfect oppurtunity. So if not SD. Then I well say it well just be 6 at mitb.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey maybe I was right, no 7th man?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flat ending.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why were people expecting a 7th person? It was clear WWE dropped that shit in the second week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I should have watched the basketball game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

That wrestlin


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh hey maybe I was right, no 7th man?


No 7th man.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That was just Sad Shallow and Gay.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I should have watched the basketball game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's even more fake than wrestling.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt has been teasing his return for weeks now. His twitter pic is even with him and the title. Yeah I know just social media haha. But teasing is teasing. So who knows. But if Wyatt is not going to win MITB. Prob best they delay his return till they have something for him tbh. Overall a solid Raw. BEtter then last week. I lked the AA Segment. And Styles held his own better then Cena. I Don't like that the WWE title felt like an afterthought compared to the MITB. But I guess they are now seeminly pushing more ppl into the main event scene. Ambrose, Del Rio, Owens, Cesaro e.t.c. Can all be main eventers.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF? Why did that end Raw if there was no Bray return planned? Just seemed dull. The contract signing or the Ambrose Asylum segments would have both made for good endings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The go-home show to a PPV where the World Title will be 'decided' (as predictable as it is) AND the MITB briefcase being decided the one time per year it is, and WAY less than 1500 posts on this thread. Basically 1100. And this is the most active wrestling forum on the internet. Yowza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also there's no way Jericho is winning now, he stood tall at the end of the go home show, he's screwed lol.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Brawl at the end was off. The heels and faces were already turning on each other during the entire show, it seemed weird to have heel/face alignments in place at the very end. Enjoyed it, though. Best line of the night goes to Kane, "And if THAT doesn't burn your house down," then pulls out a letter of recommendation from Undertaker. Backlund takes number two, "This is my only set of clothes!"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ and Rollins v Cena and Reigns as the dark house.

A tease for a future raw main event?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MITB and the title match are predictable.

They could go either way with Styles and Cena, I hope it main events.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't see Styles and Cena maineventing MITB. But after the MITB match main evented Raw. Who knows. The WWE title seems to be playing third fiddle to Styles/Cena and the MITB Match. But I expect the MITB match to be in middle of the card, then Styles Cena, then Rollins Reigns main events. Which match steals the show? Well see.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That opening segment was very weird. I don't know how to react to it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose not standing tall leaves me somewhat hopeful he'll win MITB, but I honestly can't remember the last time a face did? Cena? Or am I missing someone? :hmm:

As long as it's him or Owens, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I don't see Styles and Cena maineventing MITB. But after the MITB match main evented Raw. Who knows. The WWE title seems to be playing third fiddle to Styles/Cena and the MITB Match. But I expect the MITB match to be in middle of the card, then Styles Cena, then Rollins Reigns main events. Which match steals the show? Well see.


 Rollins and Reigns is going to have a screwy finish no doubt with neither guy getting pinned to extend the feud. 

That's a horrible way to finish the PPV.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phenomenal One said:


> Rollins and Reigns is going to have a screwy finish no doubt with neither guy getting pinned to extend the feud.
> 
> That's a horrible way to finish the PPV.


I think this is very possible but if so I hope Dean gets thrown into the mix for Summerslam. MITB winner or not, it'd be some good shit and I feel like waiting until Mania would just cause fans to stale on the idea.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Frontrunners for the MITB are Ambrose and Owens, obviously. Still going with Owens, as the Reigns/Owens dynamic would be fresh and interesting (well, as interesting as anything involving Roman Reigns can be).

It would be pretty bad form for Seth to lose his first match back (not counting dark matches and house shows, obviously) clean. I see some sort of fuckery ending the title match, unless WWE are even dumber than I think.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose not standing tall leaves me somewhat hopeful he'll win MITB, but I honestly can't remember the last time a face did? Cena? Or am I missing someone? :hmm:
> 
> As long as it's him or Owens, I'm okay with it.


Not only that, but the fact that he dropped Roman at the halfway point of the show and Roman did NOT return the favor at all is saying something very bold. Ambrose's chances of winning before tonight we're about 50:50 against KO. After tonight? More like 75:25 Ambrose. He looked good at the latter of the Shield segment AND in the ring tonight. They're definitely allowing him to switch it up in singles competition, as they should if they plan on having him take the briefcase.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The go-home show to a PPV where the World Title will be 'decided' (as predictable as it is) AND the MITB briefcase being decided the one time per year it is, and WAY less than 1500 posts on this thread. Basically 1100. And this is the most active wrestling forum on the internet. Yowza.


Sad state of affairs. 

We have pretty much most of the top non-WWE talent yet WWE is terrible than 1995, and 1995 fucking awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm still fucked up by the fact Woods is shorter than Enzo.










:wow How does that even make sense? Does Enzo being around Cass just make him seem immensely tiny or is he just proportioned in a manner that makes him look smaller? Legit the most surprising thing on RAW for me, tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The go-home show to a PPV where the World Title will be 'decided' (as predictable as it is) AND the MITB briefcase being decided the one time per year it is, and WAY less than 1500 posts on this thread. Basically 1100. And this is the most active wrestling forum on the internet. Yowza.


Yeah, I thought LAST week was bad lol. Matter of time now before we get a thread under 1000 replies.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey at leas the thread made it over 110 pages .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BE interestng to see what segment was rated higher. The Shield one or Cena/Styles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they had Roman & Cena vs Styles & Rollins on the dark match after RAW...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> So they had Roman & Cena vs Styles & Rollins on the dark match after RAW...


:lol that should have been the main ebtn of RAw. Not A DArk match.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Aj styles and John cena segment was the only thing good in raw, everything else was horse shit.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Raven said:


> Aj styles and John cena segment was the only thing good in raw, everything else was horse shit.


And I even thought that was pretty weak, so yeah. Not a good Raw, at all. Even the Shield stuff was lame.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I forgot all about RAW tonight due to watching E3 stuff. Anything worthwhile happen?


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Delsin Rowe said:


> I forgot all about RAW tonight due to watching E3 stuff. Anything worthwhile happen?



WWE Raw review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wgv8iDQa6o


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What is a Heel said:


> Please don't debut Balor as AJ's bitch. Balor was the Club before AJ was even a thing.


Well, that's pretty far from the truth.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow there's only 114 pages in this thread...I'm almost certain hour 3 will be under 3 mils viewers, and it wouldn't surprise me if hour 2 or hour 1 are also under. I'm thinking Raw hit an all time low rating tonight.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Weak product + go home raw + summer + NBA finals = who the hell cares


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

As of last week I stopped watching raw and quite honestly I'm not missing anything, nxt even more so!

And that's a diehard wrestling fan of some 30 years.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

This was fucking shit...

And cool Kane is back unmasked for the 100x times .. can't future GM of Smackdown getting the monster mask back to job to whoever


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not even 120 pages? Damn... Must have been he same old terrible shit for this thread to be this small.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw was good. You're all nuts. It is actually way better without commercials.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Opening segment was kinda weird but I understood where it was going. And can't complain because at least it didn't start with Shane and Steph. The 8 man tag match that followed was not bad and glad the heels won. I was too focused watching the NBA Finals during all this though. The Shield Reunion segment started off slow but it did pick up. Once again, Roman is a man of little words. Ambrose getting the last laugh on all of them was cool to see too. The other awesome segment was the Cena/AJ Styles contract signing. Cena's been on fire since coming back as his mic work looks very intense. Styles held his own and I am very intrigued in how their match does at MitB. 

I marked to see Paige again this time getting a win over Charlotte. Kevin Owens awesome all night as well. His exchanges with Del Rio were cool and funny. He has it all. Knew they were going to defeat the Lucha Dragons. The main event of RAW was a rematch from Smackdown. Jericho won that match so it made sense to give the win back to Ambrose. The last image of Jericho grabbing the briefcase surely won't happen at the PPV. This week's show was not bad. It had it's moments.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cmon guys, both Cena - Rollins/MITB matches are unpredictable imo. Cena can't lose CLEAN from AJ and WWE shouldn't 'be that stupid to job Styles for 905345 time. So the question is how AJ gonna beat Cena and here comes the Balor hype  

At the other hand in MITB we have at least 3-4 potential winners. Ambrose, KO, Cesaro/Jericho/(Wyatt?)... well, I can't say thats predictable. The whole product is crap but those two matches seems interesting and im already hyped.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I really enjoyed it this week. 

The promos and backstage segments were better than usual. I fast-forwarded the ads.

I wish they would book Charlotte as an unbeatable champion though. She's bigger, stronger, more athletic, and has more inside knowledge than all the other girls, so it would be believable if they made her unbeatable. Instead, she jobs to Main Event talent.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> I really enjoyed it this week.
> 
> The promos and backstage segments were better than usual. I fast-forwarded the ads.
> 
> I wish they would book Charlotte as an unbeatable champion though. She's bigger, stronger, more athletic, and has more inside knowledge than all the other girls, so it would be believable if they made her unbeatable.* Instead, she jobs to Main Event talent.*


I liked everything you said until that. Really? Was that neccessary? As it Charlotte is not jobbing at all. Shes been dominant for months now. But if your inferring PAige is main event talent. Well that is your opinion. But you can make your point withoutout unnessccary jabs. Buhes a former world cahmpion, youngest ever. Their Top Diva Aarguably. So booking wise I Woulden't class Paige as Main Event TAlent. As it is beyond Charlotte and Paige. I could argue everyone else. But not Paige. Loosing to Paige is no big deal. I undertand your point Charlotte is atheltic looking, your right. But his is WWE its all kayfabe and booking. I just think Charlotte has been so dominant anyway.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

* say what you want about Cena but fuck me if he isn't one of the best talkers in the biz right now, he came back and has been on FIRE on the stick

He is not doing his usual bullshit when it comes to burial, he is trying i tink this time to really sell the match. going to be good.

also lol how they didnt mention tna*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I liked everything you said until that. Really? Was that neccessary? As it Charlotte is not jobbing at all. Shes been dominant for months now. But if your inferring PAige is main event talent. Well that is your opinion. But you can make your point withoutout unnessccary jabs. Buhes a former world cahmpion, youngest ever. Their Top Diva Aarguably. So booking wise I Woulden't class Paige as Main Event TAlent. As it is beyond Charlotte and Paige. I could argue everyone else. But not Paige. Loosing to Paige is no big deal. I undertand your point Charlotte is atheltic looking, your right. But his is WWE its all kayfabe and booking. I just think Charlotte has been so dominant anyway.


Yeah you're right, I am a Paige fan so it was just an expression of frustration at her current position more than anything (but it's hard to convey that through text).


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thoughts on this week's episode of Raw:

I appreciate the efforts to start Raw differently lately. Last week with the MITB participants, this week with the tag division, it feels much fresher than starting Raw with a McMahon or a main event guy. I feel like some of New Day's humour fell flat with the crowd, but I enjoyed Kofi getting roasted (even though I'm not a shoe guy, didn't see a problem with his white sneakers, but then again I spend a maximum of $30 at K-Mart on new sneakers, and that's only after my shoes get so battered, I can't walk on damp ground without getting soaked).

For that reason, Bob Backlund is my spirit animal. I stick to the same clothes way too much and rarely buy new threads... but I can't claim to be as frugal as him. I finished teaching today and dropped $120 on beer, wine and spirits... no correlation, I swear!

Glad to see Rusev looking strong. Hope it's not a set up for Titus winning at MITB. He seems like a super nice dude but he just doesn't entertain me as a wrestler.

Don't shoot me, but I thought Roman was excellent in his final few lines in the Ambrose Asylum. Actually, all the Shield guys had their moments, Rollins, "I busted my knee carrying this company on my back" was brilliant. Dean with his shit eating grin was the best. I like that he got to stand tall, but the scenario he laid out for MITB sounds way too cool to actually happen.

"This is my house!" And holy damn, how over is Paige after months of being No One? A crowd remembers a girl.

Cesaro and Zayn both came off a bit dickish in that interview, but it was one of the better times I've heard Cesaro speak... hopefully not the booze talking there.

Also, very good match between Cesaro and Zayn. Not NXT level, but a needed dose of quality wrestling on Raw.

Wasn't feeling AJ and Cena in the contract signing. Outside of "yay Cena said PWG and ROH", they felt like very generic talking points. I did like how AJ ended up choosing to go solo, but the content was by the numbers. Both guys seemed way more passionate the other week.

Owens/Del Rio vs. Lucha Dragons was interesting. With the focus on Ambrose as a potential MITB winner earlier, it added to the idea that the Luchas could get the upset, and it was a well structured short match with a couple of convincing near falls.

The main event segment was fun. I like that they got all the MITB competitors out there without doing a damn six man. Ambrose vs. Jericho itself was just okay, but Owens on commentary was good, as was Cesaro doing a springboard uppercut in a suit post-match. The finish with the Codebreaker into Dirty Deeds was smooth as fuck though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good promos by Rollins and Reigns last night, very well written for both guys. I actually liked the way Reigns sounded in that promo, he didn't sound manufactured and Rollins' bit about his knee giving out because he was carrying the company, fantastic line


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Did....did Cena mention PWG and ROH?

WOW.

AJ and Cena are getting close to a Pipebomb style segment.

When Cena said "You will secure your spot as Captain of the Bitch Club", they lost a great opportunity to make this feud even more personal. 

"No John, I don't want to be the Captain of your wife's club"

That would make this a blood feud.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank god Kane came back, Raw is better with Kane, I missed him so much, I hope Demon Kane shows up at Smack down and destroys every participant of the MITB match and declares himself as the 7th participant, then Kane wins the MITB this Sunday and cashes in at the same night and becomes the new WWE WHChampion !!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Catching up on Raw now.

Rollins is straight killing it in this segment. Probably his best mic work, IMO. And Reigns / Ambrose as well were pretty damn good.

This first hour has me psyched for MITB.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Thank god Kane came back, Raw is better with Kane, I missed him so much, I hope Demon Kane shows up at Smack down and destroys every participant of the MITB match and declares himself as the 7th participant, then Kane wins the MITB this Sunday and cashes in at the same night and becomes the new WWE WHChampion !!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Before the women's match Cole referred to it as "women's division action" instead of divas division. I don't know if it was intentional and if this is how they're gonna call it from now on, but that's a positive change.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I was genuinely surprised by how good Reigns sounded last night. He came off like a real person, but the MVP of that segment was Rollins. I like the line about his knee caving in because he had to carry the company. :lol I was worried that Reigns was going to stumble after Rollins' intense promo, but he held his own. Maybe this feud isn't DOA after all.

Ambrose came across well. He was trying hard to be funny, but Dean finally looked and carried himself as their equal. It wasn't a perfect segment but I enjoyed it.

I saw some of Cena/Styles. I liked the line about "With your K-mart shopping ass". :lol It's about time someone told Cena he dresses like a teenager. 

The opening segment dragged on a bit but it was alright. I did think it was odd that New Day was hyping up Steph Curry and those ugly shoes.

I didn't really catch much else. I was watching Game 5. Although, I did see Charlotte losing to Paige during a commercial break and Corporate Kane randomly returning.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> Before the women's match Cole referred to it as "women's division action" instead of divas division. I don't know if it was intentional and if this is how they're gonna call it from now on, but that's a positive change.


I don't know if you're joking or you haven't watched in a long time...

Anyway, they made the change at WrestleMania. They dropped the term "diva" and retired the Divas Championship. They now have the Women's Championship. You may have noticed that it's not the pink butterfly belt anymore. It looks like the WWE Championship now, but coloured in red and white.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Short clip from the dark match after RAW...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742561147996405760


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First time in 5 years that I can't be bothered to read up on Raw.

:damn


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Short clip from the dark match after RAW...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742561147996405760


Thanks for the clip. Rollins doesn't seem to have lost a step. 

I don't post in the RAW thread during the show but usually this thread seems longer. Although, from what I've read, most thought the show was alright to good.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

teick said:


> I don't know if you're joking or you haven't watched in a long time...
> 
> Anyway, they made the change at WrestleMania. They dropped the term "diva" and retired the Divas Championship. They now have the Women's Championship. You may have noticed that it's not the pink butterfly belt anymore. It looks like the WWE Championship now, but coloured in red and white.


Yeah, I remember that, but I guess I haven't paid enough attention to it since Paige wasn't wrestling much and because I don't like Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Thanks for the clip. Rollins doesn't seem to have lost a step.
> 
> I don't post in the RAW thread during the show but usually this thread seems longer. Although, from what I've read, most thought the show was alright to good.


This is the shortest this thread has been in years. It used to average somewhere between 2000-2500 posts per week. This year it's averaged somewhere between 1500-2000 posts per week. And last night, as we can see, it didn't even get to 1200 posts. Scary. Since I joined this forum 4 years ago, this is the least interest I've seen in Raw/the Raw thread since then.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the shortest this thread has been in years. It used to average somewhere between 2000-2500 posts per week. This year it's averaged somewhere between 1500-2000 posts per week. And last night, as we can see, it didn't even get to 1200 posts. Scary. Since I joined this forum 4 years ago, this is the least interest I've seen in Raw/the Raw thread since then.


Did you like the show? Assuming you watched all of it. 

Seth did damn good last night! The confrontation with Roman is how WWE should've followed up after ER. But I still think it's ridiculous that the WWE prioritizes Cena/Styles above Reigns/Rollins. That's just once again telling everyone that Cena is above the champion and belt. If the WWE feels that strongly, just put the belt back on Cena and continue treating everyone else like midcarders.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Did you like the show? Assuming you watched all of it.
> 
> Seth did damn good last night! The confrontation with Roman is how WWE should've followed up after ER. But I still think it's ridiculous that the WWE prioritizes Cena/Styles above Reigns/Rollins. That's just once again telling everyone that Cena is above the champion and belt. If the WWE feels that strongly, just put the belt back on Cena and continue treating everyone else like midcarders.


I thought the Rollins/Reigns and Cena/AJ storylines got built pretty well, relative to this era, at least. But it felt like every other match on the MITB didn't matter much. You could just watch those two segments and not missed anything else.

Rollins has been good on the mic since coming back. I know I've said it quite a bit, but as long as he isn't cutting 20 minute promos every week, the guy is good on the mic. Liked his promo last night. All 3 guys looked pretty good, even Dean. 

Cena getting top billing over the title is pretty funny. I'm surprised they're doing that to Reigns, tbh. I thought he would be the one guy they would protect from that Cena stuff, but so far, he hasn't. I think until Cena is gone, or the very least a part timer, they will always be in somewhat of a holding pattern, which is ridiculous, but it's WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Far better episode than the last two weeks. All feuds were covered in some way or other, certain superstars were made to look strong.

Crazy Rusev made his return, that's the best he's looked since some of his segments with Cena last year.
You have friction between Charlotte & Dana.
The Shield reunion segment and AJ/Cena segment were both done well.
Apollo Crews showed signs of life.
Kevin Owens was gold as usual.

Actually that Raw has got me pretty excited for MITB.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Far better episode than the last two weeks. All feuds were covered in some way or other, certain superstars were made to look strong.
> 
> Crazy Rusev made his return, that's the best he's looked since some of his segments with Cena last year.
> You have friction between Charlotte & Dana.
> ...


:agree: +1

Cesaro Samy part was also good.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Is it just me or was this week's RAW actually pretty good?

Enjoyed a number of the segments, and there was logic and continuity throughout. Best RAW since the one two weeks after Mania, imo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I thought the Rollins/Reigns and Cena/AJ storylines got built pretty well, relative to this era, at least. But it felt like every other match on the MITB didn't matter much. You could just watch those two segments and not missed anything else.
> 
> Rollins has been good on the mic since coming back. I know I've said it quite a bit, but as long as he isn't cutting 20 minute promos every week, the guy is good on the mic. Liked his promo last night. All 3 guys looked pretty good, even Dean.
> 
> Cena getting top billing over the title is pretty funny. *I'm surprised they're doing that to Reigns, tbh*. I thought he would be the one guy they would protect from that Cena stuff, but so far, he hasn't. I think until Cena is gone, or the very least a part timer, they will always be in somewhat of a holding pattern, which is ridiculous, but it's WWE.


The fact they are is at least a sign the WWE is realizing that things with Reigns are failing, at least failing in the sense of where the WWE projected things to go with Reigns. Problem being though that still have Cena to use as a crutch so they can just continue the path as is with Reigns b/c they still think it will eventually work, and they really do not have to change anything.

Though with that said I think the WWE is also going to start doing subtle things to make Reigns look like he is superior to Cena (kayfabe) going forward. My guess would be AJ Styles wins at least one match against Cena, to show that Styles could not beat Reigns once, but he could beat Cena. Dangerous game to play though IMO. You invested alot of things and alot of "rubs" to Reigns (stuff/rubs that you can not also give to other guys now and expect the same luster) already and we are where we are. The CENA rub is the big rub left to hopefully create a legitimate STAR from, and if they give that to Reigns and that still doesn't work to the level the WWE needs it to, that would not be good for the WWE.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Rollins/Reigns buildup has been complete shit besides the Asylum segment this week and that was mainly due to Ambrose being included.

AJ/Cena is better in that regard because it feels fresh and the promos have more bite to them.

The MITB match has been getting the best booking so far since all 6 wrestlers have been highlighted fairly well. Having singles matches between the contestants is clearly the easy way to go and the wrestlers traded wins a lot, but at least this makes the match more unpredictable and we got some decent matches out of it.

From an in-ring standpoint, I think that the MITB PPV will be pretty great. Rollins-Reigns will be similarily to the AJ matches I believe, with Rollins doing the heavy carrying and Reigns pulling out his "explosive" moveset. Hopefully, AJ-Cena will have the same quality as Cena's best "US Title Challenge" matches from last year. The MITB match has plenty of potential. It will get some decent time I believe (20-25 minutes) and unless it ends up being a complete spotfest from the get-go and we get some decent storytelling, it should be excellent.

I skimmed through RAW and it seems like a good one; every storyline was advanced one way or another. Seems weird for Ambrose to stand tall at the end of his segment though; now I hope he wins this week. The only storyline which is completely awful is the Women's Championship one. We are back to random alliances between the women.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait, you're all telling me Reigns VS Rollins is not going Last at MitB? What the hell is wrong with them? A feud set up at Wrestlemania main event is semi main at a B PPV? 
I mean, going by effort and overness, AJ and Cena deserve it, but Jesus, come on!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Last night's segment solidified my belief that Dean Ambrose has no idea how to play the psycho character, and that he and WWE need to gather around and watch tapes of Brian Pillman and Sid. They knew how to play the psycho character, and never indulged in quirky humor like Ambrose does. Even AJ Styles could learn from the likes of Pillman and Sid.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Or they could scrap the psycho character, how about that?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Guys worth watching RAW or should I skip as usual and just see highlights? XD

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Is it just me or was this week's RAW actually pretty good?
> 
> Enjoyed a number of the segments, and there was logic and continuity throughout. Best RAW since the one two weeks after Mania, imo.


Of course it was, especially when compared to the trash of the last two weeks. :draper2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> THE MAN's body gave out carrying this sorry ass company :Cocky


Crossfit Jesus is mortal after all :mj2

Just watched the segment A-C-P. Rollins was great on the mic, it was silly how it's being built how Reigns can't beat Rollins. I'm pretty sure we saw Reigns beat Seth clean a week before they were supposed to have a PPV match :lol. 

Is there anything else I should check from this Raw besides the Cena/Styles segment?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TheClub said:


> Guys worth watching RAW or should I skip as usual and just see highlights? XD
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


Worth it, tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Iron Man said:


> Crossfit Jesus is mortal after all :mj2
> 
> Just watched the segment A-C-P. Rollins was great on the mic, *it was silly how it's being built how Reigns can't beat Rollins. I'm pretty sure we saw Reigns beat Seth clean a week before they were supposed to have a PPV match :lol. *
> 
> Is there anything else I should check from this Raw besides the Cena/Styles segment?


Yes, though that was pretty funny as well.

The Zayn/Cesaro Match was good. And the ME was good, mainly due to Owens on commentary.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a bad Raw this week. Like I've seen a couple other people say, it was a nice change of pace to start the show with the tag team division, and with the 6 participants in the MITB match last week. Having Stephanie and/or Shane come out week after week got stale very fast (Stephanie more so than Shane because her promos are often so gloomy).

The whole opening segment was good, except New Day went on about Kofi's shoes a little too long especially since it got no reaction. Enzo and Cass always get the crowd going so they were a perfect fit for the start of the show. Vaudevillains weren't interesting and Anderson/Gallows just said some generic lines, but they both weren't bad.

The 8-man tag match was a solid match, that leap from Kofi over the turnbuckle to the outside was really cool, he must've taken that one from AR Fox. :lol Everyone in the match looked good and it was a good match to start with. On a side note, I still don't get how a few weeks ago some people were saying Simon Gotch was a legit top 10 ring worker in the WWE, that's ridiculous.

Rusev beating up Titus O'Neil was very good, he needs to look strong before defending his belt which unfortunately is uncommon for a heel champion in WWE. I doubt Titus is winning the title, which I don't mind because I wouldn't mind seeing Rusev with a lengthy title run.

Ambrose Asylum was a great segment. Reigns and Rollins were very good with what they said, Rollins especially was excellent here. Reigns is very hit and miss on the mic for me but his confidence and demeanor in this segment made him look great. Ambrose is still by far my least favorite of the three (and one of my least favorite on the roster) and I didn't think he added much to the segment. Seeing all three members of The Shield together in the ring again was cool but other than that Ambrose didn't make this segment better (or worse) for me.

I was surprised with the reaction Paige got in New Orleans. She barely appears on tv, and her win/loss when she _does_ appear is probably 50/50 at best but she's still pretty over. Not a fan of how they're booking Dana Brooke. In NXT she looked confident and was more or less a bully, and she's just a lackey or sidekick for Charlotte here, not at all what she was in NXT. Natalya and Becky on commentary added next to nothing because the match was so short they hardly had the time to get their MITB match over.

Cesaro/Zayn was a good match but far from their NXT match. Not sure what it was but the match was missing something, and maybe it just lacked a story but I can't quite put my finger on it. Not to say it wasn't an enjoyable match, it just wasn't on the level I would expect.

The AJ/Cena contract signing was another good segment. I've seen some negativity towards it but I felt it accomplished what it set out to do. Cena's been one of the top mic workers in the business for years so it's no surprise he was way better than Styles, but imo Styles held his own and didn't look as uncomfortable as he has in the past.

Lucha Dragons vs. Del Rio and Owens had a couple fun spots whenever Owens and Del Rio were arguing. I wasn't expecting the Lucha Dragons to win, and I doubt many other people were, but the match was build up nicely to the point where it looked like Sin Cara could get the win once or twice. Del Rio has been so watered down and booked poorly that him kicking Owens after the match was a nice touch to at least give him a little bit of credibility. I'd love to see Del Rio win the briefcase again (I'm alone on that one I think) but with the way he's been used the past 6 months I very much doubt that will happen.

I was done with the Ambrose/Jericho matches about 2 months back so to see these two main event Raw was a real disappointment. The only draw for me to keep watching was Zayn/Owens/Cesaro/Del Rio hanging around ringside. Owens was very entertaining on commentary and luckily the match wasn't all that bad. A cliché, overdone big brawl to end the show was to be expected on the go-home show and WWE didn't let us down with that one.

With Money In The Bank airing Sunday I thought WWE did a solid job of building up the show, but it feels as if the show needs another week or two of hype. The whole show feels rushed but that's a problem WWE has had for years. Either way I'm still very much looking forward to the PPV as I feel the three main matches are all capable of stealing the show.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

At Mitb, The Club will come out but they will help out Cena! What a twist! :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Crossfit Jesus is mortal after all :mj2
> 
> Just watched the segment A-C-P. Rollins was great on the mic, it was silly how it's being built how Reigns can't beat Rollins. I'm pretty sure we saw Reigns beat Seth clean a week before they were supposed to have a PPV match :lol.
> 
> Is there anything else I should check from this Raw besides the Cena/Styles segment?


I thought that was an odd line as well, but with the whole, "I never lost my title," I'm sure the implication was supposed to be that Roman never beat him for the title, not that he'd never beat him at all. Maybe a minor flub in Seth's line there, but it didn't take away from it for me. 

Dean's randomness in the beginning was the only thing I'd criticize about that.That could have been shorter and still had the payoff of Dean going serious and telling them, "I could be in this match, too."


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens better win the briefcase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kemba said:


> Owens better win the briefcase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This :mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmfao, this part:


----------



## coeywong88 (Mar 2, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> I have a simple way to sell the main event level match between Cena and AJ, while also keeping the tag team match and all those that are involved relevant and part of the proceedings before the pay-per-view.
> 
> I would have Enzo and Cass vs The Vaudevillains booked tonight with Enzo and Cass going over. I then have The Club come in and beat both teams down, followed with a promo with AJ Styles doing most of the talking, interspersing his words with well-planted boots to Enzo, Cass and The Vaudevillains. The Club shouldn't worry about pandering to other heels, they're a vicious group who worry about nothing other than getting to the top and proving how dominant they are. This continues with the main event match being The New Day and John Cena vs The Club, but here's the twist. I would give the match a maximum of five minutes and I wouldn't have either Cena or AJ enter the match. The match ends with Enzo, Cass and The Vaudevillains coming in to get revenge for what The Club did earlier on in the show. This brings everybody in for a big brawl.
> 
> ...


hello hello


----------

